# It has landed - Silver Snoopy Award” 50th Anniversary



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

*And it's BLUE*

























Speedmaster Anniversary Series “Silver Snoopy Award” - 310.32.42.50.02.001 | OMEGA®


Discover the Speedmaster Anniversary Series “Silver Snoopy Award” Watch - 310.32.42.50.02.001!




www.omegawatches.com





Not sure how big a fan I am of this yet....

So now that its out - will it follow the last Snoopy and become highly sought after - and highly priced grey?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Good looking watch. I'm not in the market for another Speedie but wondering... what's the MSRP?


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

anonymousmoose said:


> *And its BLUE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's regular production so unlikely I reckon.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

£8250



Mickey® said:


> Good looking watch. I'm not in the market for another Speedie but wondering... what's the MSRP?


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

solesman said:


> £8250


oic.
Glad I'm not in the Market! LOL
$9,600 on the US site.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Quite cool how the Snoopy moves on the caseback!


----------



## Gallowglass (Sep 16, 2020)

anonymousmoose said:


> *And it's BLUE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's great!


----------



## NikoMos (Aug 9, 2018)

This is a winner in my book. Updated movement, floating snoopy on the caseback, and a silver dial. Pretty cool stuff


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Doesn't the new 3861 calibre, which features the co-axial escapement, mean that this Speedmaster Professional is no longer NASA flight certified?


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Caseback is cool, especially since it's "animated". Front is mehhhhhhhh


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Blue will def be polarizing.


----------



## vince217 (Sep 4, 2020)

this watch looks amazing. looks like blue is the watch color of 2020 so far.


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

Beautiful watch! I've never really understood the fascination with the Silver Snoopy Speedies, but I definitely get it with this one. Very cool.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

mleok said:


> Doesn't the new 3861 calibre, which features the co-axial escapement, mean that this Speedmaster Professional is no longer NASA flight certified?


Looks like maybe a commemorative watch only. Doesn't seem to sport the line about being qualified for all manned space missions.

Looks like they are more about modernizing the movement and improving the magnetic resistance with this calibre.

Absolutely gorgeous piece though&#8230;


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> Doesn't seem to sport the line about being qualified for all manned space missions.


they don't say that if the front doesn't have hesalite and/or if the caseback isn't solid, with the exception of the X-33


----------



## phamou (Jul 17, 2016)

blue is the new black.

love it


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

6R15 said:


> they don't say that if the front doesn't have hesalite and/or if the caseback isn't solid, with the exception of the X-33


I see, so only the hesalite, solid caseback version is flight qualified. Thanks.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

I like the colorway and the caseback. Would like it better without the snoopy on the dial, but I guess snoopy is the appeal 🤷‍♂️


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

Cool as hell but unfortunately not $10k cool. Unless we’re talking discounts which is unlikely


----------



## bber45 (Aug 13, 2018)

Ok, gotta admit that looks pretty damn cool. Even with the blue. I mean let's face it, blue is the new black anyway. 

Let's see if these sell. A black one would like nice and be a classic as well.


----------



## wrxdev (May 28, 2020)

Looks great. Just the price is a tough pill to swallow. Doubt there will be any major or even minor discounts, if any.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm wondering how hard it will be to purchase. My nearest actual OB is a plane-flight away. I have a couple of jewellers that sell Omega an hours drive away, but I don't know if they would even get any.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

drmdwebb said:


> I'm wondering how hard it will be to purchase. My nearest actual OB is a plane-flight away. I have a couple of jewellers that sell Omega an hours drive away, but I don't know if they would even get any.


When I reached out to the Omega boutique in San Diego about three weeks ago, they said they were accepting deposits for the watch.


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice looking watch but I already have a Speedmaster Pro and its a little pricey but I do like it and people that love seeing the movement in the casebook will love the orbiting capsule on the new Snoopy.


----------



## p_mmk (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice looking watch, better than I expected.


----------



## Token19 (May 20, 2016)

mleok said:


> I see, so only the hesalite, solid caseback version is flight qualified. Thanks.


You are also correct that the 3861 is not flight certified. I think Omega has plans to get it through the process and move most of the speedy lineup from the 1861 to 3861 but currently 3861 is not flight certified.


----------



## yonexsp (Mar 29, 2018)

I put my name on a waitlist $1000 deposit #10 on the list, so very little chance I will get it


----------



## MichaelMaggi (Sep 15, 2016)

I think it's an awesome looking watch and fairly priced


----------



## MichaelMaggi (Sep 15, 2016)

yonexsp said:


> I put my name on a waitlist $1000 deposit #10 on the list, so very little chance I will get it


Why not? It's NOT a limited edition. Sooner or later you will get the call from your AD.


----------



## ugo-daniele (May 14, 2018)

nice watch, high price, only for snoopy fans i think


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn, that is a seriously fine watch.


----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm actually surprised it's not a LE. I really dig the white/blue aesthetic, but it's way too expensive for me unfortunately 😅 Still, the most beautiful Snoopy in my book!


----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

MichaelMaggi said:


> Why not? It's NOT a limited edition. Sooner or later you will get the call from your AD.


It seems the production run is very low and they will tickle to the market very slowly due tot he design and the caseback. Let's see if that is actually the case.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

I want it. I need it. I NEEEEED IT!!!!!!


----------



## peterbright (Oct 9, 2019)

A beauty but not on my list.


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

6R15 said:


> they don't say that if the front doesn't have hesalite and/or if the caseback isn't solid, with the exception of the X-33


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Mickey® said:


> Good looking watch. I'm not in the market for another Speedie but wondering... what's the MSRP?


Looks like $13,100.00 Canadian monies. Too rich for my blood.

René


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

MichaelMaggi said:


> Why not? It's NOT a limited edition. Sooner or later you will get the call from your AD.


It's being distributed predominantly via boutiques. ADs will see minimal if any volume depending on size. This is well discussed in the pre-release thread where I also tried to drop hints on the watches release. The production will also be low, and distributed to elite/qualified buyers first and foremost. The Fifth Ave (US flagship) store closed the pre-order list (which was not public and predominantly via invitation) at 60 with all paying $5k deposit. It will do just fine.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

Titan II said:


> Looks like $13,100.00 Canadian monies. Too rich for my blood.
> 
> René


I think it's fairly priced for what it is, not withstanding the solid silver dial.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Titan II said:


> Oh, please don't get me wrong, I agree with you there.
> 
> I LOVE the watch, and I think they've taken the brand to another level with this creative innovation. Me, personally, I'm just not prepared to spend that kind of money on a watch. If I could afford to I would put that toward a JLC.
> 
> ...


You must have seen the stunning, new Polaris Mariner collection as well!


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks, René. I can't remember the last time seeing a new watch actually brought tears in my eyes! I think they got everything right on this one.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


I have to agree with you, Carl. They did indeed get it all right.

René


----------



## Paulsky (May 20, 2016)

Awesome looking Speedmaster. I see this watch and the new 321 giving the Daytona a serious run for its money.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mykii said:


> More a difference in the materials used rather than the raw value of them, which is almost never, ever, a good value proposition.
> 
> I just like that it's something different, and most important of all, appropriate to the model in question (Silver Snoopy Award).


I wonder if the silver will tarnish with time.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

mleok said:


> I wonder if the silver will tarnish with time.


You mean patina, right?!😉

René


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Titan II said:


> You mean patina, right?!😉
> 
> René


I guess if you have one to resell, you'll call it patina...


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

I think it's pretty cool. Shame it doesn't come on a bracelet.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

carlhaluss said:


> You must have seen the stunning, new Polaris Mariner collection as well!


I have. Gorgeous pieces!

I like the Memovox, but I'm a man of simple taste so I'll have to opt for the simple fate version. For me, a no-date would be even better.

René


----------



## alan1219 (Oct 2, 2019)

it's stunning, but still prefer the Ed White/ FOIS


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Like the dial; don't particularly care for the caseback, even if the engineering behind it is neat. At least it isn't a true LE, so "more" will be able to enjoy... potentially.

EDIT: honest truth, I'd probably spring for a CK2998 LE blue panda first; but something tells me that those will be even hotter now with this being on the market at $10k... makes the approx. $7000-$8000 secondary market price for that look a lot more appealing IMO.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

mleok said:


> I wonder if the silver will tarnish with time.


That is actually a great question. I presume it has been treated somehow, but imagine that.


----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

JimmyBoots said:


> Amazing watch, the case back is incredible.
> 
> As far as Snoopy is concerned personally I'd rather have a cartoon dog on my watch than say diamonds or rubies.
> 
> ...


I am going to steal your quote kind sir and use it as my signature on all WIS forums. I will be giving credits accordingly.


----------



## mediaokra (Jul 16, 2011)

Great release day. Now if I'm ever in the market for a $10k watch, I can track down my birth*day* watch instead of birth*year*.


----------



## yonexsp (Mar 29, 2018)

I think I will sell my CK2998 Panda to help fund this watch purchase


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

The case back looks like tons of fun.

I guess that the pricing creates an umbrella for the forthcoming regular 3861 Speedmaster Pro.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Re: the "cartoon dog" on this watch: I've worked in the rocket motor industry and known several people who received Silver Snoopy awards from astronauts for their work on the space shuttle program. It's a very big deal to receive such an honor. It might seem cartoonish, but the award itself is anything but. So while the cartoon dog may be considered silly on the surface, the award is a high honor.


----------



## Benno1uk (May 21, 2017)

Omega could be in danger of overdoing the snoopy thing if they’re not careful.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

Benno1uk said:


> Omega could be in danger of overdoing the snoopy thing if they're not careful.


That is absurd, this was the 50th anniversary. Omega would have been lobotomized if they didn't release a Snoopy this year. People like me whom have been forum members for a decade have literally been waiting years for this watch.


----------



## JG's Watches (Jul 28, 2020)

I love that blue...very cool Omega!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I like the rotating Snoopy on the back but it is yet another Space/NASA/ Moon Speedy. Moon/Space Speedy and Bond Seamasters. Omega is getting boring.

What is next? A Speedmaster commemorating the introduction of fries and burgers in the NASA cafeteria?


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)

Sorry, Snoopy jumps the shark.

Gonna get my deposit back.


----------



## Bugbait (Dec 6, 2013)

journeyforce said:


> I like the rotating Snoopy on the back but it it yet another Space/NASA/ Moon Speedy. Moon/Space Speedy and Bond Seamasters. Omega is gettign boring.
> 
> What is next? A Speedmaster commemorating the introduction of fries and burgers in the NASA cafeteria?


True, they should do something really innovative like the segment leader and simply release the same watch with new dial colours.


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

Good to see you back here, Carl. Looks like you are very tempted.
I like it as well but will be just looking on as I am completely satisfied with my one and only watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Wow! Ticks all the boxes for me. Gonna be really hard to resist this one. It's price is like three of the normal hesalite models....

I need to work on the missus or I will find myself sleeping in the garage.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mleok said:


> Silver is hardly expensive. Seems like a poor justification for the price.


Especially the other gold Apollo 11 with Armstrong's butt is also selling for the same price


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mleok said:


> I wonder if the silver will tarnish with time.


There's always silver polish


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cod Holliday said:


> I am going to steal your quote kind sir and use it as my signature on all WIS forums. I will be giving credits accordingly.


Make sure you quote him properly so he will get a notification every time you post....


----------



## MichaelB25 (Jun 1, 2013)

I can't remember the last time something about a watch got me as excited as that case back did. I'm not sure if that says something about me or the case back, but it's really cool.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

OK how many of you are going wear it upside down on your wrist? 
Be honest...


----------



## MichaelB25 (Jun 1, 2013)

I
a) assume a standard speedy bracelet will fit
b) really want to see what it looks like on a standard speedy bracelet.

Watching the video, I like how the blue ceramic plays with the light. Really well done.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sloopjohnb said:


> Good to see you back here, Carl. Looks like you are very tempted.
> I like it as well but will be just looking on as I am completely satisfied with my one and only watch.


Thank You so much for the warm welcome! I must admit one of the things I have missed the most over the past months, is the wonderful camaraderie on this forum, thanks to guys like you. I have been without an Omega now for some time. I figured the time has come to really wait, and concentrate, on getting watches that are going to be a permanent part of my collection. Quite a number of tempting Omega models of late, but none seemed like the right one. Until I saw the launch of the Snoopy this morning! At first, I assumed it is a limited edition, and likely all sold within hours. I even know guys who have put a deposit down simply in anticipation! I was very relieved when I saw it is not a limited edition, as the first thing that crept into my mind when I saw it, is that it would be the perfect "the one". So, now I have just gotten back from the Boutique, where I did place a deposit to secure one. A large part of the joy when I receive it, will be sharing with all you guys on this forum! 

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

GregoryD said:


> I really like this, and the case back is pretty great. The price is high, but maybe not too bad compared to a standard Speedy, considering the ceramic insert and chronometer movement. I wonder if a standard Speedy Pro bracelet will fit this case?


Apparently it will. When I ordered mine today, I mentioned it at the Boutique, and was told the standard Speedy Pro bracelet can be ordered for it.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

drmdwebb said:


> Re: the "cartoon dog" on this watch: I've worked in the rocket motor industry and known several people who received Silver Snoopy awards from astronauts for their work on the space shuttle program. It's a very big deal to receive such an honor. It might seem cartoonish, but the award itself is anything but. So while the cartoon dog may be considered silly on the surface, the award is a high honor.


Absolutely. My father earned his from his work designing the life support systems on the Space Shuttle. It was the highlight of his career.


----------



## asp37 (Oct 2, 2020)

Anyone know whether Snoopy is lumed?


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

$10k???? Money is safe, carry on.....


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Isn't 50 anniversary mean limited production?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Igorek said:


> Isn't 50 anniversary mean limited production?


It is limited production, but not limited edition. Omega will make them until they decide to discontinue.


----------



## AstroInSpace (Oct 6, 2020)

Love the dial, love snoopy/peanuts, but price point is probably going to keep me away from this one.


----------



## premoon (Sep 22, 2010)

mykii said:


> I think it's fairly priced for what it is, not withstanding the solid silver dial.


Without Deployment Clasp, I don't think it is "fairly priced".......for such a nice piece, a Deploy Buckle would have been welcome......we all know the importance and comfort of a Deploy Buckle.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Kudos to Omega for not making this one an LE. Hopefully they will produce enough so anyone who wants one can get it without begging Rolex AD style or dealing with opportunistic flippers.


----------



## G.Mac (Sep 4, 2011)

Beautiful watch but the price is a bit prohibitive for me.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

premoon said:


> Without Deployment Clasp, I don't think it is "fairly priced".......for such a nice piece, a Deploy Buckle would have been welcome......we all know the importance and comfort of a Deploy Buckle.


While I'm not griping about the price - I already ordered one - you do have a very valid point. Even though my perception of value is the pleasure I will get out of the watch, it does seem a bit stingy. Not like we are talking low budget watch here, cutting corners wherever possible. It is, after all, a special strap made specifically for the watch and as such, when it does wear out, may be very difficult or even impossible to replace!


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

I dig it quite a bit!


----------



## Itgb (Oct 10, 2014)

I think Omega nailed it. The color combo, movement, and unique case back make it a winner to me. As others have stated, the only problem is the price.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

I think the only problem is Snoopy on it, twice. I don't get it, seems to cheapen it to put some mediocre cartoon character on the dial. I don't want any cartoon character ever on a watch. Totally confused (as well as by the original).


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

The second watch is still probably my favorite. But I wanted a really good pilot or astronaut Snoopy art. I like the back Snoopy art more than the front. 

I had a thing for Snoopy since I was a kid. I would read the comics in the paper on occasion. Watch the holiday specials. I had a Snoopy Sno-Cone machine and a Peanuts cookbook. I still make the Snoopy Root Beer drink.

I do like that this version isn't limited. And I do like the display back. I want to see it moving. But chances are I'll wait to see the next watch.


----------



## tmvle5m (Jan 18, 2012)

The case back rocket is very attractive. Maybe it's the 50th-anniversary model, so Omega tried something fabulous? I just bought a new watch a few weeks ago, so I won't be buying a new watch for a while, but I hope it stays in the market until I buy another watch a few months later.


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Well it’s not for me, but it is striking.

Nigel


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

I admit, it is rather nice. Saying that, though, I won't be purchasing one.


----------



## 4counters (Mar 18, 2010)

I love it! And finally a manual wind Speedmaster that won't be wildly inaccurate!

Signed up, deposit paid, 12-18 months wait for delivery.

AUD price is $14,700 if anyone was wondering.


----------



## jermyzy (Aug 19, 2007)

Better than the usual "special edition" Omegas. Like it, but more than I'm willing to spend right now.


----------



## Bad.R (Jan 15, 2018)

I like the back more lol
I'm i the only one ?


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

teckel12 said:


> I think the only problem is Snoopy on it, twice. I don't get it, seems to cheapen it to put some mediocre cartoon character on the dial. I don't want any cartoon character ever on a watch. Totally confused (as well as by the original).


You don't understand the significance to Snoopy and NASA?


----------



## MichaelMaggi (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm really scratching my head with those who believe that Omega will limit the availability. Omega will be selling alot of these watches because I believe the company is hurting a bit. They will make and sell as many Snoopies as possible is what I believe.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Was the last one Limited Edition ?


----------



## Apoptosis (Dec 13, 2009)

4counters said:


> I love it! And finally a manual wind Speedmaster that won't be wildly inaccurate!
> 
> Signed up, deposit paid, 12-18 months wait for delivery.
> 
> AUD price is $14,700 if anyone was wondering.


I'm thinking I might give the Brisbane OB a call tomorrow. The price is right where I consider spending more insanity but I've wanted a Snoopy since the moment I found out they existed. While not limited edition this one is just so creative and lovely.

12-18mo wait will be great. Time to save up


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2008)

anonymousmoose said:


> Was the last one Limited Edition ?


Yes, 1970 pieces made.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Bad.R said:


> I like the back more lol
> I'm i the only one ?


No, you're not. It is normal to like the back more....


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

anonymousmoose said:


> Was the last one Limited Edition ?


May well have been. I think Omega quite like releasing the occasional Limited Edition.


----------



## Bad.R (Jan 15, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> No, you're not. It is normal to like the back more....


exactly


----------



## misterkevlar (Jan 28, 2020)

Really like it something a bit different with the case back and colours are good.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

4counters said:


> I love it! And finally a manual wind Speedmaster that won't be wildly inaccurate!
> 
> Signed up, deposit paid, 12-18 months wait for delivery.
> 
> AUD price is $14,700 if anyone was wondering.


That seems to be the word. I pre-ordered early in the 4 day deposit saga before lists were public and then rapidly closed when word got out, and was told Jan 2021. Spoke to the boutique yesterday and they told me after more word from Switzerland regarding allocation, I should really not be expecting anything until Q3-Q4 2021. This is the US flagship boutique as well.

It is truly going to be a very limited allocation watch. For all the people who are happy that it isn't a LE, I think this is worse as far as availability goes. That said, I am glad they're making it an exclusive piece. I like the thrill of the chase.


----------



## cylk (Sep 9, 2018)

finally I have a real use for the chronograph - push, turn back, see the animation! if I could get one


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

I have the feeling the price of this beauty won't be as big a deal a couple months from now when Omega have introduced the 3861 movement to the rest of the Speedmaster line - and adjusted _those _prices accordingly.


----------



## Token19 (May 20, 2016)

mykii said:


> That seems to be the word. I pre-ordered early in the 4 day deposit saga before lists were public and then rapidly closed when word got out, and was told Jan 2021. Spoke to the boutique yesterday and they told me after more word from Switzerland regarding allocation, I should really not be expecting anything until Q3-Q4 2021. This is the US flagship boutique as well.
> 
> It is truly going to be a very limited allocation watch. For all the people who are happy that it isn't a LE, I think this is worse as far as availability goes. That said, I am glad they're making it an exclusive piece. I like the thrill of the chase.


That's interesting, I've been hearing from other people that they called boutiques yesterday and they were getting ETA for 2021 delivery if the put down a deposit now, seems strange that the ETA would be similar whether you put down a deposit a month ago before lists were closed vs putting one down today. Did they tell you anything about # of units or time frame for production?


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

I like it. Not enough to buy one but its another great redesign of a classic. Considering the internet blew up when Rolex shaved 3gms of steel off their submariner its nice to see something new. Good on Omega for keeping up the momentum. The just need to dial back their "special editions" a bit.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Great press release with commentary from Deployant, which I read this morning:








The Omega Speedmaster Silver Snoopy 50th Anniversary: editorial commentary with full release -


Omega releases the third chapter of the Snoopy Award Speedmaster with a new, non-limited edition 50th Anniversary Speedmaster Silver Snoopy Award watch.




deployant.com





Of particular interest to me is this quote from the article:
_"The new Snoopy Silver Award Speedmaster is *not a limited edition* like the earlier releases, but is limited by an annual production number, which Omega did not reveal."_

When I placed my deposit at the Vancouver Boutique yesterday, I jokingly commented that I would be back about the same time next year - hopefully - to pick up the watch. Perhaps I'm being pessimistic, but I prefer to look at it as being realistic. If anything happens before that, it will simply be a great surprise.

This watch evokes a great deal of emotion in me. Not only because of my vivid memories of watching the moon landing with my Dad in 1969, but the meaning behind the Silver Snoopy Award. I must admit having pangs of guilt after owning, and selling, 3 Speedmasters over the years. No doubt this watch will go a long way to eliminate that guilt. And I somehow feel that this will be my last major watch purchase, and one that I will lovingly covet. This is saying a lot, as blue watches are not normally ones that "work" for me. I have simply made up my mind that this one will work. In fact, I find this the greatest Snoopy edition yet, and the shade of blue chosen, nothing less than perfect!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## MichaelB25 (Jun 1, 2013)

How large of a deposit are they asking for with this?


----------



## james_dssg (Mar 28, 2020)

I quite like this model too haha, but as a watch layman, I wish they would've put something with a Column wheel similar to the 321 mvmt


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

MichaelB25 said:


> How large of a deposit are they asking for with this?


It's $5000 here in Canada, and I believe reading somewhere that it's the same in the U.S.


----------



## gman589 (Oct 2, 2020)

Great hands on review on Fratello Hands-On: Omega Speedmaster Silver Snoopy Award 50th Review

Seems like RJB also is a bit sad that no limited edition! but still buy


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

anonymousmoose said:


> You don't understand the significance to Snoopy and NASA?


I know NASA named the lunar module Snoopy. But to me, it seems like branding and marketing BS, which is super annoying. And I don't want a cartoon character on a decent watch. I think of it as a kids Timex Mickey Mouse watch.

But, that's just my opinion. And for me, I'd pay $100 for this as a novelty or gag gift only. For $9k+ there's about 50 other watches I'd buy.

So "hard pass" from me.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the colours used and agree it’s very pretty, but chronographs aren’t for me and I have the watch for me already. 

Good luck to all who’ve placed orders. I look forward to the incoming threads over the coming months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mulix (Aug 20, 2018)

my two cents worth. the watch is beautiful and gives those that didn't manage to get the previous limited edition a 2nd bite at the cherry. I also believe that this will be limited PRODUCTION. They wont be making this in 5 or 10 years and selling a 50th anniversary edition in 2030 surely?. I think as a collector, value will go up over time as there will be a limited number produced. To me this is the most sensible model, JLC has been doing it for years - I may be mistaken but the sector dial Master Controls are no longer being made which makes me a happy owner. FWIW i have put down a deposit and will close my eyes and swallow the seemingly heavy price tag.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

carlhaluss said:


> While I'm not griping about the price - I already ordered one - you do have a very valid point. Even though my perception of value is the pleasure I will get out of the watch, it does seem a bit stingy. Not like we are talking low budget watch here, cutting corners wherever possible. It is, after all, a special strap made specifically for the watch and as such, when it does wear out, may be very difficult or even impossible to replace!


I'm on the waitlist and if I/when I get called I plan to use the deployant from my PO. Don't want to wear out that strap.


----------



## MichaelB25 (Jun 1, 2013)

teckel12 said:


> I know NASA named the lunar module Snoopy. But to me, it seems like branding and marketing BS, which is super annoying. And I don't want a cartoon character on a decent watch. I think of it as a kids Timex Mickey Mouse watch.


To your first point, it sounds like you don't know the significance of the snoopy/nasa/omega connection.

To your second point, then don't buy the watch.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

carlhaluss said:


> Great press release with commentary from Deployant, which I read this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the link. Very interesting read.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

teckel12 said:


> I know NASA named the lunar module Snoopy. But to me, it seems like branding and marketing BS, which is super annoying. And I don't want a cartoon character on a decent watch. I think of it as a kids Timex Mickey Mouse watch.
> 
> But, that's just my opinion. And for me, I'd pay $100 for this as a novelty or gag gift only. For $9k+ there's about 50 other watches I'd buy.
> 
> So "hard pass" from me.


When I got seriously into watches a few years ago I had the same knee jerk reaction when seeing the 14s Snoopy LE for the first time. But growing up with Snoopy I can say that I've made a 180. Really looking forward to getting my hands in this one.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice looking speedy. Will be hard to get my hands on one.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

solesman said:


> I like the colours used and agree it's very pretty, but chronographs aren't for me and I have the watch for me already.
> 
> Good luck to all who've placed orders. I look forward to the incoming threads over the coming months.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You definitely got one of the best, Dan, if not the best! When the Seamaster 300M 007 was originally introduced, although I liked it, I didn't know if I would ever really get one. After I saw it in real life, I knew that the price was not an issue, since I really liked every single facet of the watch! Matter of fact, I even started to take out my credit card!

Good thing I have an Associate at the Boutique, who is also a true friend. He knows my collection - and my habits - really well, and suggested I give it a little more thought. It had been my first time looking at watches for a couple of months, so I really had the "itch". After I left the Boutique, I knew he was right. And I knew it would likely be a watch for me that would not get deserved wrist time. I knew, however, that I really want another Omega, but that the next one will likely be my last, as I am attempting to trim my collection down to a few watches that will all get wrist time. And I simply cannot afford to keep flipping watches! So, I decided to wait for "the one".

My friend Jorge, at the Omega Boutique, is a one-in-a-million guy, who really looks out for his customers. He has many time steered me away from impulse buys. I hate to use the word "sales associate", because he is a lot more than that. The type of associate I wish every AD and Boutique would have.

Yesterday "the one" arrived, and I am smitten. I can't really say why I passed on the 007, because there is not one thing about it that I don't like! Add to that, blue dial/bezel watches have really not been my thing, blue is not a color that, for some reason, never seemed to work for me. One would think that the 007 should be "the one". If it was, I would have it by now, as there have been a couple available at the Vancouver Boutique.

Well, this hobby and our acquisitions rarely make a lot of sense! As I see you have read in my posts, a large part of my love of the Speedy is my emotional attachment. And the aesthetics are absolutely brilliant! So, now just a matter of wait and see. This is really my 71st birthday present, but I have a feeling it will take long enough to get, that I can call it my 71st/72nd birthday present!

Meanwhile, I will enjoy seeing your pleasure in the Seamaster 300M 007 Edition!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

4counters said:


> I love it! And finally a manual wind Speedmaster that won't be wildly inaccurate!
> 
> Signed up, deposit paid, 12-18 months wait for delivery.
> 
> AUD price is $14,700 if anyone was wondering.


Wow 12-18 month wait... I received an email from my Omega boutique this morning to put down a 100 % deposit for the snoopy if I wanted it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

mykii said:


> That seems to be the word. I pre-ordered early in the 4 day deposit saga before lists were public and then rapidly closed when word got out, and was told Jan 2021. Spoke to the boutique yesterday and they told me after more word from Switzerland regarding allocation, I should really not be expecting anything until Q3-Q4 2021. This is the US flagship boutique as well.
> 
> It is truly going to be a very limited allocation watch. For all the people who are happy that it isn't a LE, I think this is worse as far as availability goes. That said, I am glad they're making it an exclusive piece. I like the thrill of the chase.


Is it normal for the boutique to ask for 100% deposit ? they said it was refundable though but shelling out 9.6k and waiting the 12-18 months sounds insane.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

dayandnight said:


> Is it normal for the boutique to ask for 100% deposit ? they said it was refundable though but shelling out 9.6k and waiting the 12-18 months sounds insane.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$5k seems to be the word.

In other news, someone on the Speedy Tuesday Facebook group supposedly photoshopped one of the recent LE bracelets onto the Snoopy. Looks good IMO, I actually like it more than how it looks on the strap.


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

I like the design (though given the prominence of Snoopy on the back would have preferred his absence on the dial) but the price is..."optimistic"...and a 12 to 18 month wait for an anniversary watch is just silly. 

A great watch marred by avoidable marketing decisions. I'll wait for GM or just buy something else. 

That said, looking forward to wrist pics from those who get one. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Cabinetman (Feb 18, 2013)

My local OB is asking for prepayment in full including sales tax. I have a good relationship with the manager and she told me that allocations will go to those with the highest spend amounts at the OB first followed by those who prepaid in full. She thought that those with deposits in now should get the watch within 12 months.

I paid for the watch today with no real idea of delivery. I guess the upside is when it comes in I will be able to enjoy the new watch experience with the financial hit being long forgotten.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

On my must miss list but then the only Speedmaster I ever wanted is the one I own, a 3750.50.00. These theme versions hold zero appeal to me but obviously not to others based on the high prices they get from the start and the even higher prices on the secondary market. And all for mostly just a different dial!


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

CSG said:


> On my must miss list but then the only Speedmaster I ever wanted is the one I own, a 3750.50.00. These theme versions hold zero appeal to me but obviously not to others based on the high prices they get from the start and the even higher prices on the secondary market. And all for mostly just a different dial!


A different dial, yes, but also a ceramic bezel and movement with: coax escapement, silicon hairspring, chronometer, METAS rated. Plus sapphire and a trick case back. These things will add value for some people.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

MichaelB25 said:


> To your first point, it sounds like you don't know the significance of the snoopy/nasa/omega connection.
> 
> To your second point, then don't buy the watch.


I know the significance of the Omega/NASA connection (wearing my 3572.50 Speedmaster Pro right now). And I know NASA named the lunar module Snoopy. But a cartoon character on a watch? I just don't get why ANYONE would want that. I really like the look of the watch, and if it didn't have Popeye or whatever cartoon character on it I'd consider getting it. But I'm not in the market for a Timex Mickey Mouse watch, so I'll pass on this.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

mykii said:


> $5k seems to be the word.
> 
> In other news, someone on the Speedy Tuesday Facebook group supposedly photoshopped one of the recent LE bracelets onto the Snoopy. Looks good IMO, I actually like it more than how it looks on the strap.
> 
> View attachment 15486955


I must say that does look excellent. It would be nice if, at some point, it is available for this watch. I was considering, after I receive the watch, in ordering the regular Speedy bracelet. Now, after seeing this pic, there is no way I could consider the regular Speedy bracelet. I do like the nylon strap it is on, though, but a stainless steel bracelet would really be nice for a change.

The watch does have the same case as the Apollo 11 50th anniversary, which I have seen, and the bracelet is a beauty! I guess availability of the bracelet will be my next question for the Boutique! I am wondering if they will possibly have it on the upcoming and updated regular Moonwatch once they begin using the 3861 movement!?


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

Like the animations on the case back, but Snoopy regardless of the space program connotations on a watch that does not cost peanuts? As a watch type is for my enjoyment I don’t really feel any value in who or where it was worn by famous others. Whether it went to the Moon or the bottom of the Marianas Trench is an association that I find irrelevant, the watch stands on its own and is not a proxy for an imaginary camaraderie with others whom I have never met nor aspire to emulate.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Been looking at this quite alot the last 24 hours.

It is indeed a beautiful and well executed watch but if I am honest would it sit well in my collection? Probably not.

Besides I am committed to the Ed White which I know I'll keep.


----------



## Fenix84 (Jun 28, 2012)

teckel12 said:


> I know the significance of the Omega/NASA connection (wearing my 3572.50 Speedmaster Pro right now). And I know NASA named the lunar module Snoopy. But a cartoon character on a watch? I just don't get why ANYONE would want that. I really like the look of the watch, and if it didn't have Popeye or whatever cartoon character on it I'd consider getting it. But I'm not in the market for a Timex Mickey Mouse watch, so I'll pass on this.


I don't believe this has anything to do with the lunar module. Are you aware of the Silver Snoopy award? Yes, its a cartoon character but with a very significant meaning.









Silver Snoopy Award


NASA.gov brings you the latest images, videos and news from America's space agency. Get the latest updates on NASA missions, watch NASA TV live, and learn about our quest to reveal the unknown and benefit all humankind.




www.nasa.gov









__





Space flown collectible artifacts - Silver Snoopy Awards


A concise guide to collectible artifacts flown on the Mercury, Gemini and Apollo space missions.



www.spaceflownartifacts.com


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

GregoryD said:


> A different dial, yes, but also a ceramic bezel and movement with: coax escapement, silicon hairspring, chronometer, METAS rated. Plus sapphire and a trick case back. These things will add value for some people.


No doubt they will. Earlier special editions seemed to offer the customer less. I don't dislike this new watch, I actually kinda like it and am a huge Peanuts fan having grown up in the 60's and 70's. I liked how Snoopy was sort of adopted by NASA. For me, I just prefer the watch based on the original similar to the ones actually worn by many of our early astronauts. None of the special editions ever held any appeal to me.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

Fenix84 said:


> I don't believe this has anything to do with the lunar module. Are you aware of the Silver Snoopy award? Yes, its a cartoon character but with a very significant meaning.


I have heard of the silver snoopy award, but not being an astronaut, I don't really follow NASA awards. I believe the real reason is the marketing connection between Peanuts and NASA and that the lunar module was named Snoopy. That's also why it's on the back of the case no doubt.

But still, hard pass on any and all cartoon characters on watches. To each his own however. If Peanuts is your favorite comedy of all time, I say buy it!


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

teckel12 said:


> I know the significance of the Omega/NASA connection (wearing my 3572.50 Speedmaster Pro right now). And I know NASA named the lunar module Snoopy. But a cartoon character on a watch? I just don't get why ANYONE would want that. I really like the look of the watch, and if it didn't have Popeye or whatever cartoon character on it I'd consider getting it. But I'm not in the market for a Timex Mickey Mouse watch, so I'll pass on this.


Snoopy has long been an unofficial watch dog and a lucky charm of sorts for NASA and American astronauts. Not sure why you can't understand that fact. You may not like it but the association is real and imho a big attraction to this time piece.

The funny thing is if given the chance I'm sure more than one Astronaut would have chosen a Speedmaster with Snoopy somewhere on it rather than the standard issue one.

Here are some NASA Snoopy action photos:


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

JimmyBoots said:


> Snoopy has long been an unofficial watch dog and a lucky charm of sorts for NASA and American astronauts. Not sure why you can't understand that fact. You may not like it but the association is real and imho a big attraction to this time piece.
> 
> The funny thing is if given the chance I'm sure more than one Astronaut would have chosen a Speedmaster with Snoopy somewhere on it rather than the standard issue one.
> 
> Here are some NASA Snoopy action photos


That's fine, but my opinion is that a cartoon character on a watch dial cheapens it. I can only think of a Timex Mickey Mouse watch when I see it. You may see value and history in a picture of Popeye on your watch, I do not.

BTW, I think the same about other watches with silly branding. Like a BMW logo or whatever. Just not my thing. Makes me cringe.

But, minus the Peanuts advertising, I love the look of the watch. Not really for me for duplication reasons, but beautiful (with a couple alterations).


----------



## jb.watching (Aug 18, 2016)

A winner for me. It’s fun.


----------



## 4counters (Mar 18, 2010)

teckel12 said:


> That's fine, but my opinion is that a cartoon character on a watch dial cheapens it. I can only think of a Timex Mickey Mouse watch when I see it. You may see value and history in a picture of Popeye on your watch, I do not.
> 
> BTW, I think the same about other watches with silly branding. Like a BMW logo or whatever. Just not my thing. Makes me cringe.
> 
> But, minus the Peanuts advertising, I love the look of the watch. Not really for me for duplication reasons, but beautiful (with a couple alterations).


Yeah yeah we get it, you don't like it. Enough already.


----------



## Apoptosis (Dec 13, 2009)

I couldn't help myself. 

Deposit taken with OB in Brisbane today. Now I wait until it's my turn sometime in the next 12 - 18 months.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Apoptosis said:


> I couldn't help myself.
> 
> Deposit taken with OB in Brisbane today. Now I wait until it's my turn sometime in the next 12 - 18 months.


Congrats! I am still waiting to hear back from my AD if I can even go to the shop to place a deposit!


----------



## phillycheez (Mar 4, 2011)

teckel12 said:


> That's fine, but my opinion is that a cartoon character on a watch dial cheapens it. I can only think of a Timex Mickey Mouse watch when I see it. You may see value and history in a picture of Popeye on your watch, I do not.
> 
> BTW, I think the same about other watches with silly branding. Like a BMW logo or whatever. Just not my thing. Makes me cringe.
> 
> But, minus the Peanuts advertising, I love the look of the watch. Not really for me for duplication reasons, but beautiful (with a couple alterations).


Snoopy is an award in NASA.









Silver Snoopy Award


NASA.gov brings you the latest images, videos and news from America's space agency. Get the latest updates on NASA missions, watch NASA TV live, and learn about our quest to reveal the unknown and benefit all humankind.




www.nasa.gov





That's the reason. Omega didn't choose a random cartoon character.


----------



## siess (Jun 28, 2011)

For me snoopy is cool - looking forward to seeing more live pics


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

phillycheez said:


> Snoopy is an award in NASA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omega is possibly the only "employee" that kept bragging the award by releasing variations of the device and in limited quantity.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Cabinetman said:


> My local OB is asking for prepayment in full including sales tax. I have a good relationship with the manager and she told me that allocations will go to those with the highest spend amounts at the OB first followed by those who prepaid in full. She thought that those with deposits in now should get the watch within 12 months.
> 
> I paid for the watch today with no real idea of delivery. I guess the upside is when it comes in I will be able to enjoy the new watch experience with the financial hit being long forgotten.


Can't say that I understand this need for financial deposits on a watch that will likely be very attractive and easy to sell. I guess different cultures different policies. My AD does not require a deposit. They wrote this morning that they anticipate delivery early next year (Q1).


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Can't say that I understand this need for financial deposits on a watch that will likely be very attractive and easy to sell. I guess different cultures different policies. My AD does not require a deposit. They wrote this morning that they anticipate delivery early next year (Q1).


The OB in Singapore also doesn't require deposits, only waiting list. But they don't know the allocation so cannot comment on the delivery. But then again, I am not one of their VIP customers, who knows.


----------



## djgallo (Feb 20, 2006)

Cool watch love the blue! Enjoy!


----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

wolfhead said:


> Omega is possibly the only "employee" that kept bragging the award by releasing variations of the device and in limited quantity.


Who cares? This is the coolest watch I have seen all year. Its a lot prettier than the new moony submariner that everyone is losing their gf over.


----------



## bber45 (Aug 13, 2018)

So what's the deal with the "Ed White" Version then? Just has the 321 movement and upgraded parts for a Modern Speedy?


----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

bber45 said:


> Just has the *321 movement* and upgraded parts for a Modern Speedy?


In bold. Its very low production run.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

I like it.
I like most stuff nasa and snoopy related.
and its not just another black speedy.
i wont likely be able to get one, i hear they are all already spoken for.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

wolfhead said:


> Omega is possibly the only "employee" that kept bragging the award by releasing variations of the device and in limited quantity.


Bragging?? I don't know...I'm thinking it has more to do with pride, recognition, history.

Pride in craftsmanship. Pride in accomplishment. Pride in contribution.

The Silver Snoopy Award Speedmaster releases also brings back to memory and recognizes the accomplishments of many who were involved in the mission: the flight crew, who had to work diligently and keep their wits about them, in very trying conditions, to get themselves back home safely; the ground crew who had to work out a solution while their colleagues lives hung in the balance; and all other support staff and contributors (OMEGA).

In today's world, what NASA and its partners accomplished back in the 60s might seem inconsequential, but at that time they were all making history...OMEGA included.

So, in my very humble opinion, your statement is a little harsh. Maybe take a moment to really think about it and then reevaluate your view.

Come to think of it, looking back at what the Speedmaster was a crucial part of on that mission, I think OMEGA has every right to brag. This commemorative release has nothing to do with bragging however.

And yes, I know OMEGA are doing it to make money. They aren't a charity after all.

Best,

René


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

I love how no one believed me when I said the wait would be at least a year, and now there are more and more people being told the same. The same people who didn't believe that it wouldn't be flogged to every dick and harry, left and right, are the same people saying they'll buy this watch for $4k on the grey market. .

If there is already a 12-18 month wait, for people who paid pre-orders (like me) or just put a FULL deposit down, what makes anyone think that waiting list isn't going to be longer a year from now? If it doesn't reach 18-24 months, that's only because Omega would have stopped making the watch altogether. It will be even harder to get this model as a "limited production" but "full issue" watch than if it were just a LE. Can't wait for the same people waiting for it to hit the grey market sites at $4k to be complaining about how expensive the grey market price will become. Too bad it will be mostly collectors snapping it up, whom probably will never flip, making availability even worse on the grey market.


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> I must say that does look excellent. It would be nice if, at some point, it is available for this watch. I was considering, after I receive the watch, in ordering the regular Speedy bracelet. Now, after seeing this pic, there is no way I could consider the regular Speedy bracelet. I do like the nylon strap it is on, though, but a stainless steel bracelet would really be nice for a change.
> 
> The watch does have the same case as the Apollo 11 50th anniversary, which I have seen, and the bracelet is a beauty! I guess availability of the bracelet will be my next question for the Boutique! *I am wondering if they will possibly have it on the upcoming and updated regular Moonwatch once they begin using the 3861 movement!?*


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> I must say that does look excellent. It would be nice if, at some point, it is available for this watch. I was considering, after I receive the watch, in ordering the regular Speedy bracelet. Now, after seeing this pic, there is no way I could consider the regular Speedy bracelet. I do like the nylon strap it is on, though, but a stainless steel bracelet would really be nice for a change.
> 
> The watch does have the same case as the Apollo 11 50th anniversary, which I have seen, and the bracelet is a beauty! I guess availability of the bracelet will be my next question for the Boutique! *I am wondering if they will possibly have it on the upcoming and updated regular Moonwatch once they begin using the 3861 movement!?
> *



I have heard from an AD that this may be the case.


----------



## yonexsp (Mar 29, 2018)

No rush it seems, from the OB I have placed my deposit.

"
I just wanted to update you on ETA for the snoopy watch.

Delivery will be pushed back to January/February, and subject to delays."


----------



## yonexsp (Mar 29, 2018)

mykii said:


> I love how no one believed me when I said the wait would be at least a year, and now there are more and more people being told the same. The same people who didn't believe that it wouldn't be flogged to every dick and harry, left and right, are the same people saying they'll buy this watch for $4k on the grey market. .
> 
> If there is already a 12-18 month wait, for people who paid pre-orders (like me) or just put a FULL deposit down, what makes anyone think that waiting list isn't going to be longer a year from now? If it doesn't reach 18-24 months, that's only because Omega would have stopped making the watch altogether. It will be even harder to get this model as a "limited production" but "full issue" watch than if it were just a LE. Can't wait for the same people waiting for it to hit the grey market sites at $4k to be complaining about how expensive the grey market price will become. Too bad it will be mostly collectors snapping it up, whom probably will never flip, making availability even worse on the grey market.


You think it will be Rolex type timeframes to get our hand on this release?


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

yonexsp said:


> You think it will be Rolex type timeframes to get our hand on this release?


Well I was told Jan/Feb when I left my deposit, and that it will be "extremely" constrained. On the day of release, my very honest SA now told me to expect it Q3/Q4 next year. Other people leaving deposits now are being told the same. I was also told if I buy a PM watch I will get "bumped" up the list. Other people here have said that "top spenders" are getting allocation first, with those on the list with deposits paid second. So I'd say yes, that is "Rolex-like" hype. The only difference is that we have all been "guaranteed" one with money down... eventually. With Rolex, there is no timeline, because the lists for the truly hot models (BLRO, Daytona etc.) are mostly fictitious as they just go to the VIPs/unicorns/spenders.

That's all fine by me.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

My AD (Canada) is requiring a 2k refundable deposit with a 2021 Q1/2 delivery date. They had a cap on how many they were able to order and have sold them all. Next list isn't guaranteed and will be for a 2022 delivery. 

Looks like Omega has a hit on their hands. 

Dear reader, I married him.


----------



## MichaelMaggi (Sep 15, 2016)

I'll believe it when I see a 12-18 month wait for this reference for those who gave a deposit.

Also... I just don't understand how many are disappointed with Snoopy on the dial. It's what ties Omega & NASA for starters and it's NASA's symbol for success. For me, the watch would be nothing without Snoopy on the dial.

"The *Silver Snoopy award* is a special honor awarded to NASA employees and contractors for outstanding achievements related to human flight safety or mission success."


----------



## Ryan66 (Mar 8, 2018)

Apoptosis said:


> I couldn't help myself.
> 
> Deposit taken with OB in Brisbane today. Now I wait until it's my turn sometime in the next 12 - 18 months.


Congrats! I've also paid a deposit with the Brisbane OB. Any idea which number you are? Was 12-18 months the time frame they gave you or a guess on your end?

I'm extremely excited and want as much information as possible but don't want to pester the OB haha


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

carlhaluss said:


> Thank You so much for the warm welcome! I must admit one of the things I have missed the most over the past months, is the wonderful camaraderie on this forum, thanks to guys like you. I have been without an Omega now for some time. I figured the time has come to really wait, and concentrate, on getting watches that are going to be a permanent part of my collection. Quite a number of tempting Omega models of late, but none seemed like the right one. Until I saw the launch of the Snoopy this morning! At first, I assumed it is a limited edition, and likely all sold within hours. I even know guys who have put a deposit down simply in anticipation! I was very relieved when I saw it is not a limited edition, as the first thing that crept into my mind when I saw it, is that it would be the perfect "the one". So, now I have just gotten back from the Boutique, where I did place a deposit to secure one. A large part of the joy when I receive it, will be sharing with all you guys on this forum!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Good stuff, Carl. I've ordered one.Milestone birthday coming up and this will be the perfect complement to my BigEye in the chrono section of my watch box.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Kirkawall said:


> Good stuff, Carl. I've ordered one.Milestone birthday coming up and this will be the perfect complement to my BigEye in the chrono section of my watch box.


Glad to know you are keeping the BigEye. It is definitely a huge favorite in my collection. My favorite chrono so far! I don't know if it will still remain "the" favorite once we get our Snoopy!!


----------



## Apoptosis (Dec 13, 2009)

Ryan66 said:


> Congrats! I've also paid a deposit with the Brisbane OB. Any idea which number you are? Was 12-18 months the time frame they gave you or a guess on your end?
> 
> I'm extremely excited and want as much information as possible but don't want to pester the OB haha


Congrats to you also! Unsure of number, they didn't say. Ryan did say that it would be most likely more than 12months.

I am in the same boat with wanting more info but not wanting to be a chore. For having forked out 20% I'd kind of like more than an email saying "thanks you're on the list." This is my first ever order like this so perhaps this is just how it goes.

He did say they're prioritising boutique clients first so perhaps if you've bought from them before we might be on the earlier end of the time scale. I've only done some servicing and bought an Aqua Terra from them so I don't expect ill be too far up the list!!


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

Lol. Already people taking advantage... 
Dicks...


----------



## MichaelMaggi (Sep 15, 2016)

I sent the dope a message reminding him that you can go to a boutique, put down a deposit for the $9600 watch and receive delivery in a couple of months.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

carlhaluss said:


> Glad to know you are keeping the BigEye. It is definitely a huge favorite in my collection. My favorite chrono so far! I don't know if it will still remain "the" favorite once we get our Snoopy!!


Hah! Possibly not, but I'll never sell mine. Combo of looks, wearing comfort and column wheel smoothness mean it'll always have a spot on my wrist, and it's my older son's favourite, so it'll be his to enjoy someday.

best,

k


----------



## hahaha3111 (May 25, 2013)

Not asking for deposit yet, just joined the waiting list by leaving my name to the OB here in Hong Kong


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

wolfhead said:


> Omega is possibly the only "employee" that kept bragging the award by releasing variations of the device and in limited quantity.


Exactly. Omega can find a million reasons to create a million limited edition models. :rolls-eyes:


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

MichaelMaggi said:


> "The *Silver Snoopy award* is a special honor awarded to NASA employees and contractors for outstanding achievements related to human flight safety or mission success."


And that has what to do with a watch and Omega? Seems like nothing more than Omega marketing trying to make a connection to get 100% deposits 12-18 months before delivery. And it seems Omega marketing accomplished their goal.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 22, 2006)

teckel12 said:


> And that has what to do with a watch and Omega? Seems like nothing more than Omega marketing trying to make a connection to get 100% deposits 12-18 months before delivery. And it seems Omega marketing accomplished their goal.


Well gee, the Omega Speedmaster is the licensed NASA flight watch and moonwatch, so it does not take that much of a mental leap to figure out how Omega would be the watch producer to create a watch based on the Snoopy Silver Award and commemorate a 50th anniversary.

Look, you are free to like the watch or not, but let's not play games of oh how could Omega possibly have a connection with NASA, Snoopy, and a Speedmaster that commemorates the NASA connection.

Of course it's marketing. What is wrong with that?


----------



## Ryan66 (Mar 8, 2018)

Apoptosis said:


> Congrats to you also! Unsure of number, they didn't say. Ryan did say that it would be most likely more than 12months.
> 
> I am in the same boat with wanting more info but not wanting to be a chore. For having forked out 20% I'd kind of like more than an email saying "thanks you're on the list." This is my first ever order like this so perhaps this is just how it goes.
> 
> He did say they're prioritising boutique clients first so perhaps if you've bought from them before we might be on the earlier end of the time scale. I've only done some servicing and bought an Aqua Terra from them so I don't expect ill be too far up the list!!


Ryan seems like a fairly straight shooter, as does Simon (who I put my deposit down with). Simon said not to expect mine before Christmas but didn't give more of a timeframe beyond that. For reference, I was speaking to them just before 11 on launch day and paid my deposit shortly after once the email with bank details came through.

Also, Simon said they had 14 deposits paid on launch day but I wasn't told where I was in that list. I'm also not clear whether it matters since they've said they'll be looking after VIPs first.

Let's keep each other updated! This is the first time i've been on a waitlist as well.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

When putting down the deposit by phone, do they ask for a credit card or bank details? Was curious how that worked especially if you contact them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan66 (Mar 8, 2018)

dayandnight said:


> When putting down the deposit by phone, do they ask for a credit card or bank details? Was curious how that worked especially if you contact them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This probably isn't too helpful since i'm in Australia but they wouldn't accept CC over the phone, bank transfer was preferred for them. I could have paid with CC if i'd gone into the store though.


----------



## Apoptosis (Dec 13, 2009)

Ryan66 said:


> Ryan seems like a fairly straight shooter, as does Simon (who I put my deposit down with). Simon said not to expect mine before Christmas but didn't give more of a timeframe beyond that. For reference, I was speaking to them just before 11 on launch day and paid my deposit shortly after once the email with bank details came through.
> 
> Also, Simon said they had 14 deposits paid on launch day but I wasn't told where I was in that list. I'm also not clear whether it matters since they've said they'll be looking after VIPs first.
> 
> Let's keep each other updated! This is the first time i've been on a waitlist as well.


Sounds good to me! 14 is more than I'd have guessed for day 1 in Brisbane.

General question... Is it unreasonably cheap to ask for a discount on a SS bracelet for my Aqua Terra I bought from them on rubber last December? They're asking $1100 which seems nuts for a run of the mill SS bracelet. But I don't know the etiquette, if that's even the right word. Perhaps you don't negotiate on accessories/parts ha!


----------



## gumpy-au (Apr 25, 2013)

Put a deposit down. So right now the boutique has a deposit from me for both the 321 and snoopy. Hope they deliver soon. Snoopy looks like a great fun watch.


----------



## Ryan66 (Mar 8, 2018)

Apoptosis said:


> Sounds good to me! 14 is more than I'd have guessed for day 1 in Brisbane.
> 
> General question... Is it unreasonably cheap to ask for a discount on a SS bracelet for my Aqua Terra I bought from them on rubber last December? They're asking $1100 which seems nuts for a run of the mill SS bracelet. But I don't know the etiquette, if that's even the right word. Perhaps you don't negotiate on accessories/parts ha!


Yeah, I suppose since they're the only OB in QLD they get a lot of customers from outside of Brisbane.

My understanding is that boutiques won't discount, no clue if that extends to accessories though! Worth an ask in my opinion, worst they can say is no right? Maybe offer to buy two so you can have one for the snoopy when you get it 😂. The flat link bracelet looks great in the mockup I saw, bit of confusion on whether it will fit though.


----------



## Ryan66 (Mar 8, 2018)

gumpy_999 said:


> Put a deposit down. So right now the boutique has a deposit from me for both the 321 and snoopy. Hope they deliver soon. Snoopy looks like a great fun watch.


Congrats mate! Are you in Brisbane, you can join Apoptosis and I in the queue?

If the snoopy ended up being unobtainable for me (read: LE) the 321 was definitely next on the radar for me. By the sounds of things you may even get that before the snoopy!


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

teckel12 said:


> *And that has what to do with a watch and Omega? Seems like nothing more than Omega marketing trying to make a connection* to get 100% deposits 12-18 months before delivery. And it seems Omega marketing accomplished their goal.


The astronauts awarded Omega a silver snoopy award for their having used the Speedmaster to, you know, save their lives by securing safe entry back to Earth. Are you new to this hobby? 🤣


----------



## 4counters (Mar 18, 2010)

CayoHuesoVespa said:


> Lol. Already people taking advantage...
> Dicks...
> View attachment 15489388


Delivery in a week huh? Smells very fishy.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4counters (Mar 18, 2010)

mykii said:


> The astronauts awarded Omega a silver snoopy award for their having used the Speedmaster to, you know, save their lives by securing safe entry back to Earth. Are you new to this hobby?


Don't feed it 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Apoptosis said:


> Sounds good to me! 14 is more than I'd have guessed for day 1 in Brisbane.
> 
> General question... Is it unreasonably cheap to ask for a discount on a SS bracelet for my Aqua Terra I bought from them on rubber last December? They're asking $1100 which seems nuts for a run of the mill SS bracelet. But I don't know the etiquette, if that's even the right word. Perhaps you don't negotiate on accessories/parts ha!


You can get discounts on watches, I asked a few times and it worked.
For accessories each time I asked I was told they cannot do discount on accessories. Although it doesn't hurt to ask... You have really nothing to lose.


----------



## Apoptosis (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll try it asking nicely and see if I've been spendy enough in the last year to warrant some form of discount lol.


----------



## sandymcg (Dec 16, 2012)

Ordered. My AD did not require a deposit, but I’ve bought Omega from them before. Delivery only in 2021, no price discount possible.


----------



## omegarider (Apr 14, 2014)

mykii said:


> I love how no one believed me when I said the wait would be at least a year, and now there are more and more people being told the same. The same people who didn't believe that it wouldn't be flogged to every dick and harry, left and right, are the same people saying they'll buy this watch for $4k on the grey market. .
> 
> If there is already a 12-18 month wait, for people who paid pre-orders (like me) or just put a FULL deposit down, what makes anyone think that waiting list isn't going to be longer a year from now? If it doesn't reach 18-24 months, that's only because Omega would have stopped making the watch altogether. It will be even harder to get this model as a "limited production" but "full issue" watch than if it were just a LE. Can't wait for the same people waiting for it to hit the grey market sites at $4k to be complaining about how expensive the grey market price will become. Too bad it will be mostly collectors snapping it up, whom probably will never flip, making availability even worse on the grey market.


It's not a limited production according to Omega's official website, see the last paragraph of the attached screenshot. After the hype period I believe the price will settle down. If you look at the Apollo 8, it's supposed to be a "limited production" and technically harder to produce than the Silver Snoopy 50th, and I knew someone waited a year for it. But if you go on chrono24 now, you can find plenty of brand new ones selling at near MSRP. I know the Snoopy probably has a larger demand, but I think as long as you're willing to wait you will be able to get one at MSRP.


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

Omega has got me....deposit paid


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

omegarider said:


> It's not a limited production according to Omega's official website, see the last paragraph of the attached screenshot. After the hype period I believe the price will settle down. If you look at the Apollo 8, it's supposed to be a "limited production" and technically harder to produce than the Silver Snoopy 50th, and I knew someone waited a year for it. But if you go on chrono24 now, you can find plenty of brand new ones selling at near MSRP. I know the Snoopy probably has a larger demand, but I think as long as you're willing to wait you will be able to get one at MSRP.


I agree, would not go GM at this point. I don't see these being discounted, really, but buying from an OB/AD seems like the sane, safe route for this piece.


----------



## yonexsp (Mar 29, 2018)

CayoHuesoVespa said:


> Lol. Already people taking advantage...
> Dicks...
> View attachment 15489388


What are they actually buying, as no one has it yet.


----------



## premoon (Sep 22, 2010)

yonexsp said:


> What are they actually buying, as no one has it yet.


I saw the same f**** Idiots in Singapore.......


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

selling Futures? lol.
if even one person buys this, they can buy 4 of them from an AD (if they are that many available). never know, maybe its an OB employee...
ebay shouldnt allow this, they likely dont.
its all scam, says delivery before the holidays. feedback score under 300. 39K plus 395. shipping!! lol. NOPE.
i hope no one falls for this.
i wanna buy it now just to see what he says when i dont pay.



> What are they actually buying, as no one has it yet.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

omegarider said:


> It's not a limited production according to Omega's official website, see the last paragraph of the attached screenshot. After the hype period I believe the price will settle down. If you look at the Apollo 8, it's supposed to be a "limited production" and technically harder to produce than the Silver Snoopy 50th, and I knew someone waited a year for it. But if you go on chrono24 now, you can find plenty of brand new ones selling at near MSRP. I know the Snoopy probably has a larger demand, but I think as long as you're willing to wait you will be able to get one at MSRP.


My info is straight from the boutique. If you were following the pre-announcement thread you'll see I dropped a lot of info, so I trust what I'm being told. The watch will not be at full commercial quantities nor will it be made forever. It just doesn't have a number on it.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hope they build and sell a lot of these. Then some will eventually be offered for sale at <MSRP by the scalpers, flippers and plain old watch lovers that have discovered another "grail" and need cash.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

A remarkable short video about the significance of the Silver Snoopy Award:






It doesn't take long to watch, and a great education for all.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

WastedYears said:


> I have the feeling the price of this beauty won't be as big a deal a couple months from now when Omega have introduced the 3861 movement to the rest of the Speedmaster line - and adjusted _those _prices accordingly.


I agree. I think we can expect a 1.5/2k bump for the new Speedy, and I don't expect it will be discounted or that it will be easy to get one, certainly at first. This is like.y to be the new Omega business model, IMO, following the example of the sector leader.


----------



## gumpy-au (Apr 25, 2013)

Ryan66 said:


> Congrats mate! Are you in Brisbane, you can join Apoptosis and I in the queue?
> 
> If the snoopy ended up being unobtainable for me (read: LE) the 321 was definitely next on the radar for me. By the sounds of things you may even get that before the snoopy!


Hey mate I'm in Sydney.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

mykii said:


> The astronauts awarded Omega a silver snoopy award for their having used the Speedmaster to, you know, save their lives by securing safe entry back to Earth. Are you new to this hobby? ?


Nope, have a Speedy Pro (without Popeye on it).

It just seems REALLY childish and forced. Like marketing fooling people into buying. Like the watch, minus the dog.


----------



## gumpy-au (Apr 25, 2013)

teckel12 said:


> Nope, have a Speedy Pro (without Popeye on it).
> 
> It just seems REALLY childish and forced. Like marketing fooling people into buying. Like the watch, minus the dog.


I see it as a bit of fun and a refreshing break from the norm. Each to their own.


----------



## Ryan66 (Mar 8, 2018)

gumpy_999 said:


> Hey mate I'm in Sydney.


Nice one! Can't wait to hear whether you take delivery of the 321 or Snoopy first.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

gumpy_999 said:


> I see it as a bit of fun and a refreshing break from the norm. Each to their own.


Agreed. To each his own.


----------



## gumpy-au (Apr 25, 2013)

Ryan66 said:


> Nice one! Can't wait to hear whether you take delivery of the 321 or Snoopy first.


Have a feeling it's going to be the snoopy... really not sure how many 321s they're making.


----------



## Apoptosis (Dec 13, 2009)

tbensous said:


> Although it doesn't hurt to ask... You have really nothing to lose.


It seems I've upset them. Gone from very responsive while organising the payment for the deposit on the Snoopy to no reply in 24hr after asking whether they might be able to drop the price a tad on the bracelet! Haha oh well.


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Apoptosis said:


> Snoopy to no reply in 2


They are probably busy with other people giving them some deposits for the Snoopy 
I am sure you will get an answer.


----------



## Comedian (May 3, 2008)

Apparently this is not 100% Boutique exclusive as my AD just informed me on possibility to get one.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

mykii said:


> Well I was told Jan/Feb when I left my deposit, and that it will be "extremely" constrained. On the day of release, my very honest SA now told me to expect it Q3/Q4 next year. Other people leaving deposits now are being told the same. I was also told if I buy a PM watch I will get "bumped" up the list. Other people here have said that "top spenders" are getting allocation first, with those on the list with deposits paid second. So I'd say yes, that is "Rolex-like" hype. The only difference is that we have all been "guaranteed" one with money down... eventually. With Rolex, there is no timeline, because the lists for the truly hot models (BLRO, Daytona etc.) are mostly fictitious as they just go to the VIPs/unicorns/spenders.
> 
> That's all fine by me.


"Weeellll if you happen to buy this here Constellation, we might be able to bump you up the list"
Get that disgusting Rolex nonsense out of here. Next thing you know people will be offering their wife's and girlfriends


----------



## omegarider (Apr 14, 2014)

mykii said:


> My info is straight from the boutique. If you were following the pre-announcement thread you'll see I dropped a lot of info, so I trust what I'm being told. The watch will not be at full commercial quantities nor will it be made forever. It just doesn't have a number on it.


I never said it will be at full commercial quantities nor will it be made forever, but the chances that anyone can walk into an OB 12 months from now or even during 2022 and beyond to order one is quite high. The Apollo 8 was released back in 2018, the OB told me it's a very limited production model and the wait time is very long (which is true for the wait time), guess what it's still on the Omega catalog and available to order two years later, and I don't think it will go away anytime soon. When Omega decided to use these words "will not be a limited production" (official press release page) and "non-limited watch" (official product page), I'm pretty sure that they want to sell tons of them. Basically, they made this into a make-to-order model, which I think it's a pretty smart business strategy since they realized that there is a huge demand for the Snoopy editions. In my opinion, I believe they will keep on selling them as long as there is demand for it or until the next Snoop edition. Like I said earlier, as long as you're willing to wait, you will get one, even if you're #189 or #257 on the OB waiting list, I just can't see Omega will want to refuse to make or get you one as long as they're still accepting orders.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> "Weeellll if you happen to buy this here Constellation, we might be able to bump you up the list"
> Get that disgusting Rolex nonsense out of here. Next thing you know people will be offering their wife's and girlfriends


People already 'joke' about that on The Rolex Forum (some people insist that bringing young blondes with them helps their cause).


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

omegarider said:


> I never said it will be at full commercial quantities nor will it be made forever, but the chances that anyone can walk into an OB 12 months from now or even during 2022 and beyond to order one is quite high. The Apollo 8 was released back in 2018, the OB told me it's a very limited production model and the wait time is very long (which is true for the wait time), guess what it's still on the Omega catalog and available to order two years later, and I don't think it will go away anytime soon. When Omega decided to use these words "will not be a limited production" (official press release page) and "non-limited watch" (official product page), I'm pretty sure that they want to sell tons of them. Basically, they made this into a make-to-order model, which I think it's a pretty smart business strategy since they realized that there is a huge demand for the Snoopy editions. In my opinion, I believe they will keep on selling them as long as there is demand for it or until the next Snoop edition. Like I said earlier, as long as you're willing to wait, you will get one, even if you're #189 or #257 on the OB waiting list, I just can't see Omega will want to refuse to make or get you one as long as they're still accepting orders.


Maybe, maybe not, we'll see. I don't disagree but it all comes down to consumer demand from here, because I am sure Omega will react accordingly if there is more money to be milked.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

Comedian said:


> Apparently this is not 100% Boutique exclusive as my AD just informed me on possibility to get one.


Yes, that is correct, but availability will predominantly flow via the boutiques. Makes sense.


----------



## yonexsp (Mar 29, 2018)

The OB just called me again. They now want an extra $3000 towards the deposit to keep my place in line, with no firm date of delivery.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

A detailed look with a colour-matched blazer:

Closer look at the Snoopy


----------



## yonexsp (Mar 29, 2018)

Kirk, you are on CWC, I saw that was just posted on there


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

yonexsp said:


> Kirk, you are on CWC, I saw that was just posted on there


Nope. Came up on my alerts. Can't quite work out the lighting but it's a pretty detailed appraisal.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Especially the other gold Apollo 11 with Armstrong's butt is also selling for the same price


It's Buzz's butt. There wasn't anyone outside to snap a pic of Neil's keister.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

4counters said:


> I love it! And finally a manual wind Speedmaster that won't be *wildly inaccurate*!
> 
> Signed up, deposit paid, 12-18 months wait for delivery.
> 
> AUD price is $14,700 if anyone was wondering.


Hyperbole much?


----------



## 4counters (Mar 18, 2010)

fish70 said:


> Hyperbole much?


No.

Next!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

4counters said:


> No.
> 
> Next!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yes.

Next!

Wildly inaccurate Speedmasters lol


----------



## 4counters (Mar 18, 2010)

fish70 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Next!
> 
> Wildly inaccurate Speedmasters lol


I've had 3, best was +8 secs per day, worst was -20. That might be accurate in your book.

This Snoopy will be 0 to +5.

Ok?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

4counters said:


> I've had 3, best was +8 secs per day, worst was -20. That might be accurate in your book.
> 
> This Snoopy will be 0 to +5.
> 
> ...


The 3861 has some definite advantages, from hacking to resistance to magnetism to a modest rise in power reserve but the 1861 is def capable of excellent accuracy. I've also had three variants. Best was +1-2spd, worst was +5-7, depending on position. IIRC Omega spec is -1 -/+11. No doubt luck of the draw plays into it, and for the money the Snoopy should be way more accurate in at least 5/6 positions, as per METAS, I guess.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Video with Omega


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

fish70 said:


> It's Buzz's butt. There wasn't anyone outside to snap a pic of Neil's keister.


Gosh! You're right. If Neil was the first man on the moon, Buzz's butt it is.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

anonymousmoose said:


> Video with Omega


Nice. I have reached out to my regular shop but no response from them as yet. You order one @anonymousmoose ?


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

Kirkawall said:


> A detailed look with a colour-matched blazer:
> 
> Closer look at the Snoopy


Hmm, maybe the lighting, but that video makes me _less_ keen on the watch. The blue looks a bit too bright and garish.

Really need to see on in person, I guess.

Thanks for posting, anyway!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

4counters said:


> I've had 3, best was +8 secs per day, worst was -20. That might be accurate in your book.
> 
> This Snoopy will be 0 to +5.
> 
> ...


Looks like all three of your Speedies were somewhat outliers compared to accuracy threads here on WUS. Trying to eyeball accuracy is difficult due to first accurately "hacking" the movement and second due to getting an accurate measure off the small seconds hand dial - a Timegrapher is helpful. My Speedy Pro (.005) averages -3.9 spd, which I'm ok with, but I really like Omegas new movements that are guaranteed to run in the plus.

Looking forward to picking up my new Speedy in Q1.


----------



## M.N.A (Sep 1, 2013)

Although I put my name on the waiting list (with no deposits till now) however I have mixed feelings about this release at that price point, mainly the lack of the stainless steel bracelet and / or folding clasp, the strap it self is too sporty and is a bit on the cheap side being a nylon, the ceramic bezel and snoopy at the 9 hour mark has no lume, WR is still at 50M only despite the upgraded caliber which is also not qualified by NASA in addition to not being a limited edition.

Just to compare snoopy II (2015 release) was only $6100 it offered better lume, folding clasp, and was a limited edition. 

Currently there are 3 limited editions under the moon watch line. Do you think that OMEGA is taking advantage of the current watch bubble and as such is becoming too greedy?


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

edit: double post.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

yonexsp said:


> The OB just called me again. They now want an extra $3000 towards the deposit to keep my place in line, with no firm date of delivery.


In line with this, I was contacted as well. I was told I need to now pay the full $10k or lose my high place in line. I'm shocked after being told $5k will secure the piece, and having been early on the list long before they were public. Not good behavior from the boutique, frankly. As I previously noted, delivery in my case had also gone from Jan/Feb during deposit season, to probably end of next year. On the basis that Omega seems to be hell bent on shoring-up cash flow on a watch that I'm now being told will be delivered at least a year from now, I have decided to refund my deposit and I'll now be passing.



M.N.A said:


> Although I put my name on the waiting list (with no deposits till now) however I have mixed feelings about this release at that price point, mainly the lack of the stainless steel bracelet and / or folding clasp, the strap it self is too sporty and is a bit on the cheap side being a nylon, the ceramic bezel and snoopy at the 9 hour mark has no lume...Just to compare snoopy II (2015 release) was only $6100 it offered better lume, folding clasp, and was a limited edition.


I agree, and I was not sure about the blue. After seeing more pics and videos, I've decided its too garish for me. I think they got the color tone wrong for this one, and I'm missing a sense of craftsmanship as well (unlike the 45th, with the lapel pin caseback). I stand by all my other prior comments on the watch though - I think it will do very well overall even if I decided I won't be having one.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mykii said:


> In line with this, I was contacted as well. I was told I need to now pay the full $10k or lose my high place in line. I'm shocked after being told $5k will secure the piece, and having been early on the list long before they were public. Not good behavior from the boutique, frankly. As I previously noted, delivery in my case had also gone from Jan/Feb during deposit season, to probably end of next year. On the basis that Omega seems to be hell bent on shoring-up cash flow on a watch that I'm now being told will be delivered at least a year from now, I have decided to refund my deposit and I'll now be passing.
> 
> I agree, and I was not sure about the blue. After seeing more pics and videos, I've decided its too garish for me. I think they got the color tone wrong for this one, and I'm missing a sense of craftsmanship as well (unlike the 45th, with the lapel pin caseback). I stand by all my other prior comments on the watch though - I think it will do very well overall even if I decided I won't be having one.


I written before that I don't understand this policy of a downpayment or payment in full before picking up the watch. Fortunately, my AD is more civil and there is no need for a downpayment. When I contacted them weeks ago they had no information about a pending release. I contacted them again late on the fifth (working all night, so I slept in) they replied that the were contacting Omega about when they could expect to receive the new Speedmaster. They emailed me saying Q1. Might add that I'm far from a VIP customer as I purchase most of my watches online.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I written before that I don't understand this policy of a downpayment or payment in full before picking up the watch. Fortunately, my AD is more civil and there is no need for a downpayment. When I contacted them weeks ago they had no information about a pending release. I contacted them again late on the fifth (working all night, so I slept in) they replied that the were contacting Omega about when they could expect to receive the new Speedmaster. They emailed me saying Q1. Might add that I'm far from a VIP customer as I purchase most of my watches online.


Yeah I agree. Also, yes, I was told Q1 initially as well, but I think the quantities are going to be so low initially that only the unicorns and whales will eat. It went from Jan/Feb, to mid next year, to late next year in the span of ... a week? My SA has been good, can't fault him, he told me loads of info about the release prior to its announcement (which I shared here on the pre-announcement thread) and he did tell me to expect delays well in advance as well. Hope you do see yours in Q1, but this bait and switch game in my instance isn't for me and I'm sad to say that this is not the customer service I've come to expect from Omega.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

mykii said:


> Yeah I agree. Also, yes, I was told Q1 initially as well, but I think the quantities are going to be so low initially that only the unicorns and whales will eat. It went from Jan/Feb, to mid next year, to late next year in the span of ... a week? My SA has been good, can't fault him, he told me loads of info about the release prior to its announcement (which I shared here on the pre-announcement thread) and he did tell me to expect delays well in advance as well. Hope you do see yours in Q1, but this bait and switch game in my instance isn't for me and I'm sad to say that this is not the customer service I've come to expect from Omega.


I agree. I will be upset if my AD isn't able to deliver but at a the end of the day it's only a nice looking watch. However, I also think that there are underlying cultural differences between countries. Where I live we are very conscious that everyone is created equal, even though is not written in a Bill of Rights; although taxes tends to even out the playing field  If someone walked into an AD playing the status card they'd likely be frowned upon, and I doubt that giving special treatment to "whales" would sit well with the employees of the AD.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Kirkawall said:


> A detailed look with a colour-matched blazer:
> 
> Closer look at the Snoopy


Very interesting video. I enjoyed hearing about how they had to modify (make lighter) the weight of the hands to counter balance the movements on the backside.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

4counters said:


> I've had 3, best was +8 secs per day, worst was -20. That might be accurate in your book.
> 
> This Snoopy will be 0 to +5.
> 
> ...


Okay, it is all in the eye of the wearer I guess. I've had one new Speedy Pro and it was +8 seconds. I don't consider that wildly inaccurate.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice .


----------



## premoon (Sep 22, 2010)

mykii said:


> Yeah I agree. Also, yes, I was told Q1 initially as well, but I think the quantities are going to be so low initially that only the unicorns and whales will eat. It went from Jan/Feb, to mid next year, to late next year in the span of ... a week? My SA has been good, can't fault him, he told me loads of info about the release prior to its announcement (which I shared here on the pre-announcement thread) and he did tell me to expect delays well in advance as well. Hope you do see yours in Q1, but this bait and switch game in my instance isn't for me and I'm sad to say that this is not the customer service I've come to expect from Omega.


Hi Mikii; sad to read this. Sad to read that an AD that apparently you know quite well ask you for full deposit, this is of course unacceptable, I am not sure this ugly policy is supported by Bienne...... And sad to see that eventually you decide to pass on this 13 50th......There is obviously quite a lot of disappointing facts on this piece (not LE, no bracelet, no deployment buckle, no lume on the Snoopy second subdial as done on the 13 45th....) but it is a piece to own, definitely because production will of course not last forever, I would guess 3 years. So to me for total of max 2000 pieces.

Cheers, Phil.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2008)

premoon said:


> So to me for total of max 2000 pieces.


If it were that few Omega would have made it a Limited Edition. And it would be 2020 numbered watches.


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Very nice watch. Never been into the Snoopy editions, but this one I dig.


----------



## M.N.A (Sep 1, 2013)

premoon said:


> but it because production will of course not last forever, I would guess 3 years. So to me for total of max 2000 pieces.
> 
> Cheers, Phil.


My guess is 7000 to 10000 pieces, up to my knowledge these are not hand made so I don't think it will be that difficult for OMEGA to mass produce in relative terms.


----------



## yonexsp (Mar 29, 2018)

My gut tells me this ends up being produced in much lower numbers to than we think. Less than 5k and then Omega pulls the plug. The prices then soar. Or they make them forever and they all end up cost $7500 on the used market in 2025


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

My gut tells me they will make as many of these as the market demands as it's not a limited edition model. This will result in them being about 50% MSRP in the used market in 2-3 years like every other Omega Speedmaster/Seamaster. Those buying this on speculation may make a small profit if resold in the first 12-18 months. But once supply matches demand the market will fall apart and we'll see a flood of these for sale with ever decreasing prices.


----------



## 4counters (Mar 18, 2010)

fish70 said:


> Okay, it is all in the eye of the wearer I guess. I've had one new Speedy Pro and it was +8 seconds. I don't consider that wildly inaccurate.


4 minutes a month is not good. You'd get better accuracy from a Sellita movement.

My experience with the METAS certified movements is 0 to +2 secs per day, so < 1 minute per month.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4counters (Mar 18, 2010)

teckel12 said:


> My gut tells me they will make as many of these as the market demands as it's not a limited edition model. This will result in them being about 50% MSRP in the used market in 2-3 years like every other Omega Speedmaster/Seamaster. Those buying this on speculation may make a small profit if resold in the first 12-18 months. But once supply matches demand the market will fall apart and we'll see a flood of these for sale with ever decreasing prices.


Quoted for posterity.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKitega (Jul 3, 2017)

I think Omega are smart to do it non-limited. They will make as much as possible to keep prices steady, but ultimately it will be discontinued (until the 55th anniversary?) and if they have managed the supply/demand well, the prices should be steady with some small appreciation in the years ahead.

Just makes good business sense to me, and minimises the scalping/grey dealers so they keep as much of the profit as possible.

Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2008)

teckel12 said:


> This will result in them being about 50% MSRP in the used market in 2-3 years like every other Omega Speedmaster/Seamaster.


Please feel free to point me in the direction of where I can get a 3 year old Speedmaster for half of todays retail price.
You are either talking out of your arse or you are just trolling. Most probably both.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Please feel free to point me in the direction of where I can get a 3 year old Speedmaster for half of todays retail price.
> You are either talking out of your arse or you are just trolling. Most probably both.


Found a 2018 311.30.42.30.01.006 for $3350 with about a 2 min search. 52.7% but fairly close for a ballpark estimate. Dark Side of the Moon Speedmasters sell in that same 52-50% off MSRP (to name a few).

Maybe it's a bit closer to 55% MSRP, but that's the most I would pay for a 3 year old Omega.

I guess what I'm saying is that I believe people are buying this watch on speculation, believing the price will follow what has happened with previous limited production models. As this isn't a limited production model, I can see the market falling apart on it.

Not trolling, just giving my 2 cent opinion.


----------



## Bugbait (Dec 6, 2013)

Kirkawall said:


> A detailed look with a colour-matched blazer:
> 
> Closer look at the Snoopy


Interesting, much lighter blue than originally perceived. You can see that it's a lighter, brighter blue than the BSotM he is wearing. Not necessarily bad but might surprised some people.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

teckel12 said:


> My gut tells me they will make as many of these as the market demands as it's not a limited edition model. This will result in them being about 50% MSRP in the used market in 2-3 years like every other Omega Speedmaster/Seamaster. Those buying this on speculation may make a small profit if resold in the first 12-18 months. But once supply matches demand the market will fall apart and we'll see a flood of these for sale with ever decreasing prices.


You got a point there about it not being a limited edition unlike the Snoopy from 5 years ago. That Snoopy has shot up in value whilst Buzz's butt has devalued. Maybe I should wait and see or sit this one out.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

premoon said:


> Hi Mikii; sad to read this. Sad to read that an AD that apparently you know quite well ask you for full deposit, this is of course unacceptable, I am not sure this ugly policy is supported by Bienne...... And sad to see that eventually you decide to pass on this 13 50th......There is obviously quite a lot of disappointing facts on this piece (not LE, no bracelet, no deployment buckle, no lume on the Snoopy second subdial as done on the 13 45th....) but it is a piece to own, definitely because production will of course not last forever, I would guess 3 years. So to me for total of max 2000 pieces.
> 
> Cheers, Phil.


Thanks Phil! Indeed it is disappointing, I am shocked the boutique would be trying to shore-up cashflow like this. Unfortunately for me, the hopes of the Snoopy and the generally superior boutique experience (customer service) was all that had me hanging on to Omega as a fan boy. Now I am afraid I will stick to Rolex and other brands after this fiasco, which is fine by me. Imagine that. Normally it is the other way around (bad Rolex customer service sending people to Omega!). I'd maybe consider the odd Omega here or there on the secondary market, but to me there is no point going through my Boutique now after being misled. Hope you get yours in a timely manner and without games! I'm still looking forward to enjoying this piece vicariously via other collectors on this forum!


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

teckel12 said:


> Found a 2018 311.30.42.30.01.006 for $3350 with about a 2 min search. 52.7% but fairly close for a ballpark estimate. Dark Side of the Moon Speedmasters sell in that same 52-50% off MSRP (to name a few).
> 
> Maybe it's a bit closer to 55% MSRP, but that's the most I would pay for a 3 year old Omega.
> 
> ...


The relevant comparison here would be to the Apollo 8, which isn't "numbered" but has sequestered/limited production and has mostly kept value. In all my discussions it seems production number speculation from Switzerland, according to my info, was bench marked against that model. That is a model which you can get, but will wait quite a while for, and has kept value. It hasn't gained because there also isn't a huge market waiting for it, but with this one there will be. People will always want to skip the line. Either way, it won't be a 50% drop on this one. I still think it will do well on the resale (at least holding value, if not appreciating so to skip long waits). At the end of the day I don't think it will do what modern Rolex's have done, only because if you do pay up you are "guaranteed" a piece. With Rolex, there is never a guarantee. You just hope and pray you are "offered" what you want, and in the meantime buy up anything that _is _offered to you. I don't think Omega will ever reach that degree of market segmentation, even if this watch out performs other Omega models.


----------



## 4counters (Mar 18, 2010)

mykii said:


> Thanks Phil! Indeed it is disappointing, I am shocked the boutique would be trying to shore-up cashflow like this. Unfortunately for me, the hopes of the Snoopy and the generally superior boutique experience (customer service) was all that had me hanging on to Omega as a fan boy. Now I am afraid I will stick to Rolex and other brands after this fiasco. Imagine that. Normally it is the other way around (bad Rolex customer service sending people to Omega!). Hope you get yours in a timely manner and without games.


Good luck getting on the wait list for a Rolex sub / deep-sea etc, although I agree your Omega experience has been very poor.

The Sydney OB wanted a 20% deposit for Snoopy, no more to pay until the watch comes in. Considering the demand they've had I thought this was pretty reasonable.

Thanks for the all the highly accurate advance info and good luck on the Rolex forum!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

4counters said:


> Good luck getting on the wait list for a Rolex sub / deep-sea etc, although I agree your Omega experience has been very poor.
> 
> The Sydney OB wanted a 20% deposit for Snoopy, no more to pay until the watch comes in. Considering the demand they've had I thought this was pretty reasonable.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree! Luckily for now I have the modern Rolex I'm keen on (BLRO and Hulk), but yes it is an absolute struggle to get what you want from the crown which is also why I think Omega will not ultimately replicate what Rolex has built for themselves recently (as far as demand on the secondary market, and massive year-on-year growth in preowned prices).

20% is reasonable. I was happy to keep my deposit of $5k at my boutique, but not willing to fork over $10k and wait a year on "maybes". As I noted earlier in this thread, I was offered (prior to this) the opportunity to "bump myself up the list" by buying a precious metal piece that I had expressed interest in (and may still buy one day, although now I will only consider preowned which is ultimately good because it will help my wallet). I would not be surprised if my "change in required deposit" was the product of somewhat pushy sales tactics trying to get me to commit to that PM piece, but either way I don't think I loved this Snoopy as much as the last so overall this is probably the right move. I'm happy someone who wants it more than me will get it sooner this way.

Despite my saltiness, I think I'll always be around on the Omega subforum and follow the brand as it was the gateway brand that got me hooked on watches (like so many of us!). I also keenly await a reissue of the 2254.

Cheers mate.


----------



## M.N.A (Sep 1, 2013)

I doubt that this edition will suffer from high depreciation, if you consider the prices of snoopy 1 and Snoopy 2 I can see this watch sit somewhere in the middle... A limited edition release is not a must for any price appreciation it is popularity, availability, and uniqueness and OMEGA already has 2 out of 3 only availability is yet to be determined. 

Snoopy is OMEGA's Daytona and after the high success of Snoopy 2 I don't think that OMEGA will do anything stupid to hurt the branding and screw their next snoopy editions...


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

I think the first people to get this watch are the ones who associate with NASA, the rest is on the wait list.


----------



## yonexsp (Mar 29, 2018)

I should rent a space suit and go to an OB see if that helps


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

teckel12 said:


> Found a 2018 311.30.42.30.01.006 for $3350 with about a 2 min search. 52.7% but fairly close for a ballpark estimate. Dark Side of the Moon Speedmasters sell in that same 52-50% off MSRP (to name a few).
> 
> Maybe it's a bit closer to 55% MSRP, but that's the most I would pay for a 3 year old Omega.
> 
> ...


Link to that cheap Speedy please. I paid $2750 for mine in 2017 but that is a pretty good deal in late 2020.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

anyone know when deliveries will start on this Snoopy.. I was told mid Oct but I think that may be false.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

fish70 said:


> Link to that cheap Speedy please. I paid $2750 for mine in 2017 but that is a pretty good deal in late 2020.


Sorry, you can do this yourself. Set a sale notification on watchrecon and one will pop up for a good deal. Many will have high asking prices but they don't sell. I found one for the price listed.

Good luck!


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You got a point there about it not being a limited edition unlike the Snoopy from 5 years ago. That Snoopy has shot up in value whilst Buzz's butt has devalued. Maybe I should wait and see or sit this one out.


Exactly. You should buy this (and any other watch) because you like it and will wear it, not for speculation. Trying to play the speculation game on a non limited edition Omega will most likely be a losing (or non-money making) "investment". I would invest $10k in something else (non-watch related) and just buy a watch that I enjoy.

Keep in mind, I'm saying if you love this watch buy it! But don't deny others from having it for the off-chance you'll turn $9500 into $9700 in 18 months. That's a terrible investment, and with the real possibility you'll be forced to sell it for a loss when all the speculators flood the market.


----------



## premoon (Sep 22, 2010)

Mikii, I guess it is bad luck, because I don't think it is Omega policy to treat customers this way; the Official Dealer I used to get all my Omega pieces (UAE) does not behave like that, it is weird and disappointing, I am sure the Head Quarters in Swiss are not aware and supporting such practice. In Istanbul as well, Boutiques are not practicing such game. 
Too bad to change direction in your passion for such a bad reason. 
Cheers, Phil.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

teckel12 said:


> Sorry, you can do this yourself. Set a sale notification on watchrecon and one will pop up for a good deal. Many will have high asking prices but they don't sell. I found one for the price listed.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks I have one for 2254.50 but never thought about new Speedmasters.


----------



## daludidi (Aug 30, 2012)

This watch makes me want to get my first Speedy and blue watch, now fingers crossed I can actually get one at an AD!


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

I called my AD and asked to be put on the list. No deposit required. Now, IF/WHEN they get any--that's a different question.


----------



## loudbryan44 (Jul 30, 2020)

pretty cool, interested to see in person


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

loudbryan44 said:


> pretty cool, interested to see in person


seeing in person may be very hard to do.. AD wont have them lying around.. Any pieces they get will be sold already


----------



## yonexsp (Mar 29, 2018)

I paid the extr deposit. Told I am #11 on the list for the OB chain. No idea when they will arrive. Q1 - Q4 who knows.


----------



## MichaelMaggi (Sep 15, 2016)

teckel12 said:


> And that has what to do with a watch and Omega? Seems like nothing more than Omega marketing trying to make a connection to get 100% deposits 12-18 months before delivery. And it seems Omega marketing accomplished their goal.


What? Don't you know that Omega was awarded the Snoopy award by NASA? That's what this is all about.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

MichaelMaggi said:


> What? Don't you know that Omega was awarded the Snoopy award by NASA? That's what this is all about.


No one really cares about that award. My cousin works for NASA (in Virginia in their nuclear power plant division for moon/Mars stations) and it's a publicity and marketing only thing.

Who's being manipulated by marketing?


----------



## Chopses (Sep 26, 2017)

loudbryan44 said:


> pretty cool, interested to see in person


I am trying to see if my AD has one. Just to see it in the flesh so to speak!


----------



## Ryan66 (Mar 8, 2018)

Here is another look at the watch in some different lighting, looks like the blue is a lot darker than the product shots from OMEGA. I'm really looking forward to seeing this in person and how much the colour will vary.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

teckel12 said:


> No one really cares about that award. My cousin works for NASA (in Virginia in their nuclear power plant division for moon/Mars stations) and it's a publicity and marketing only thing.
> 
> Who's being manipulated by marketing?


Influenced by marketing. Nah, never happens.

Sort of like Rolex hee-hawing about the Explorer making it to the top of Everest on Hillary's wrist - probably never happened - but it's a good storyline and marketing ploy.


----------



## MichaelMaggi (Sep 15, 2016)

teckel12 said:


> No one really cares about that award. My cousin works for NASA (in Virginia in their nuclear power plant division for moon/Mars stations) and it's a publicity and marketing only thing.
> 
> Who's being manipulated by marketing?


Was your cousin employed by NASA in 1970 when they were given the award? I bet you it was big deal back then. And just because your cousin works for NASA and has shared his opinion with you doesn't make it right and really doesn't mean anything, quite frankly.

If you don't like it, fine. Don't buy the watch.


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

Just adding to the (mis)information. My local OB says no waiting list per se, so no deposits or queue (though I suspect there is an unofficial one, really).

First "phase" will be ~2,000 pieces worldwide, which should be in stores end of this year / early next, then more will be released (though total number still unclear). 

They also don't know how many pieces each store will get.

Edit to add: they seemed pretty relaxed about availability once the first phase has gone out of the door. Obviously, that's not a guarantee, but there was certainly no pressure to buy or place deposits or suggestion that these would be difficult to pick up next year. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## yonexsp (Mar 29, 2018)

This could go either way. Initial batch snapped up, then a trickle for the rest. I suspect a lot less will be made than people think. Along with the price, it may end up being when it is discontinued a much harder with to get than people think.


----------



## MichaelMaggi (Sep 15, 2016)

Just my humble opinion: I don't believe in October 2021 this watch will be hard to get from an AD or OB. Again... just my humble opinion.


----------



## Reserve Commander (Oct 13, 2020)

I have registered my interest with an AD, can't wait to get my hands on one!


----------



## Speedy8080 (Oct 13, 2020)

This can go either way for Omega. They can make 20k Snoopys and flood the market with them. On the other hand making 5k Snoopys would create a massive demand and prices in the grey will be around 30% over mrsp. I think 10k is the sweet spot, it'll get the watches in the hands to people who really want them and yet still hold their value around mrsp.

For the first time Omega holds the keys to their success here going forward on the demand of the brand. 

I will be getting a new Snoopy regardless of what they sell for in the grey. I love the watch it's fun and innovative with the caseback. Do I want to see Snoopys going for 40% off in the grey in a year obviously not. If I knew it would be 40% off in a year I would buy it used and save myself the money. All I know is I want this watch and don't want to miss out.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## daludidi (Aug 30, 2012)

I called my local boutique and was told the wait list/deposit is closed and next one probably won't be for another 8 months.

Called a local AD and got my name on the wait list although the gentleman admitted they have no allocation data but as always boutiques get filled first.


----------



## yonexsp (Mar 29, 2018)

I read on some forums of a 4 digit waitlist in Singapore alone.

This is going to be like trying to get Rolex GMt at lest for the first year possibly 2 perhaps.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

I think the watch is cool and I love the little additions on the caseback...I’m just having a difficult time personally justifying the extra 4k over a regular speed master. At least it’s cheaper than the GSOTM I’ve been eyeing.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

yellowfury said:


> I think the watch is cool and I love the little additions on the caseback...I'm just having a difficult time personally justifying the extra 4k over a regular speed master. At least it's cheaper than the GSOTM I've been eyeing.


Question is how big of a gap will remain if/when Omega updates the Moonwatch with the 3186 movement. I expect that the price difference will still be substantial (maybe 3-4k premium to have Snoopy brighten up your day).

My short-term decision was to go for the Silver Snoopy over the BLNR (AD predicts Q1 next year). I'm still on the waitlist for the BLNR but still unsure about purchasing due to the Jubilee bracelet; by contrast, for my life style, the Snoopy was an easy decision.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

rjohnson56 said:


> Question is how big of a gap will remain if/when Omega updates the Moonwatch with the 3186 movement. I expect that the price difference will still be substantial (maybe 3-4k premium to have Snoopy brighten up your day).
> 
> My short-term decision was to go for the Silver Snoopy over the BLNR (AD predicts Q1 next year). I'm still on the waitlist for the BLNR but still unsure about purchasing due to the Jubilee bracelet; by contrast, for my life style, the Snoopy was an easy decision.


I quite like the jubilee on the blnr. I think it makes it a bit dressier than the standard oyster, and I probably have enough regular looking sports watches in my life.


----------



## omegarider (Apr 14, 2014)

mykii said:


> In line with this, I was contacted as well. I was told I need to now pay the full $10k or lose my high place in line. I'm shocked after being told $5k will secure the piece, and having been early on the list long before they were public. Not good behavior from the boutique, frankly. As I previously noted, delivery in my case had also gone from Jan/Feb during deposit season, to probably end of next year. On the basis that Omega seems to be hell bent on shoring-up cash flow on a watch that I'm now being told will be delivered at least a year from now, I have decided to refund my deposit and I'll now be passing.


Not sure if this Snoopy is a special case or they're overwhelmed with the pre-orders, but this time I think they didn't handle it too well and I'd be a bit upset too. From my experience, they've always treated their customers pretty well, so I'm not sure why they kinda dropped the ball for this one. What I had been told back then when I placed an order for a watch from the OB is that they don't really have a fixed amount for deposit, usually it's 50%, but if your relationship with them is good, you can ask to put down only 30% for example and they will still be okay with it. Anyway, I'd wait to see the watch in person first, it seems like the blue is very different from various photos and videos, personally I prefer the deeper blue from the official photos.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Speedy8080 said:


> All I know is I want this watch and don't want to miss out.


This is exactly why Omega has so many limited editions, it's the only way to get people to pay full retail for an Omega.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2008)

mleok said:


> This is exactly why Omega has so many limited editions, it's the only way to get people to pay full retail for an Omega.


It's a shame I can only give this one Like.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

omegarider said:


> Not sure if this Snoopy is a special case or they're overwhelmed with the pre-orders, but this time I think they didn't handle it too well and I'd be a bit upset too. From my experience, they've always treated their customers pretty well, so I'm not sure why they kinda dropped the ball for this one. What I had been told back then when I placed an order for a watch from the OB is that they don't really have a fixed amount for deposit, usually it's 50%, but if your relationship with them is good, you can ask to put down only 30% for example and they will still be okay with it. Anyway, I'd wait to see the watch in person first, it seems like the blue is very different from various photos and videos, personally I prefer the deeper blue from the official photos.


I don't disagree. The crazy thing is I was on the list before it was public. In the pre-released thread I dropped loads of info/teasers on what the watch would look like. Arguably, my relationship with the Boutique is good. However, they now decided that its pay in full or go away. Those on the "wait list" are on a "second list" if anyone drops out from their deposit (like me). There's lots going on behind the scenes, at least at my Boutique, and I'm just over it. Like I said in prior comments, I am missing a sense of craftsmanship with this watch (the 45th excelled in this regard with the hand-finishing on the lapel caseback) and I'm fine that the Omega boutique was able to make my decision to pull out easier. My spot will go to someone else who wants it more, and is willing to hand over their $10k indefinitely while waiting.



mleok said:


> This is exactly why Omega has so many limited editions, it's the only way to get people to pay full retail for an Omega.


I hate this because Omega does make some fantastic watches, including the 300 MC, original Speedy, and even some of the LE's, but I'll be damned if it isn't the truth. Tough pill to swallow on this one but you're not wrong.


----------



## yonexsp (Mar 29, 2018)

It seems demand is definitely outstripping supply. This should be a hot piece for a while after the first ones hit the street


----------



## gman589 (Oct 2, 2020)

mykii said:


> I don't disagree. The crazy thing is I was on the list before it was public. In the pre-released thread I dropped loads of info/teasers on what the watch would look like. Arguably, my relationship with the Boutique is good. However, they now decided that its pay in full or go away. Those on the "wait list" are on a "second list" if anyone drops out from their deposit (like me). There's lots going on behind the scenes, at least at my Boutique, and I'm just over it. Like I said in prior comments, I am missing a sense of craftsmanship with this watch (the 45th excelled in this regard with the hand-finishing on the lapel caseback) and I'm fine that the Omega boutique was able to make my decision to pull out easier. My spot will go to someone else who wants it more, and is willing to hand over their $10k indefinitely while waiting.
> 
> I hate this because Omega does make some fantastic watches, including the 300 MC, original Speedy, and even some of the LE's, but I'll be damned if it isn't the truth. Tough pill to swallow on this one but you're not wrong.


Damn that is too bad, yeah and you had so many info prior to launch! This 100% deposit thing is ... Im in HK and it doesnt seem they are even accepting any form of deposit though but i think waitlist is super super long........


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

gman589 said:


> Damn that is too bad, yeah and you had so many info prior to launch! This 100% deposit thing is ... Im in HK and it doesnt seem they are even accepting any form of deposit though but i think waitlist is super super long........


It was made obvious to me the deposit list was closed some time ago. The waitlist at my boutique is a different list, and they are not accepting _any _deposits now. We were also discussing that in the pre-announcement thread, the "deposit" list was only open for 4 days. I'm just surprised that those of us contacted/invited to be part of that have gone from "preferred" clients to money play things, where its pay your $10k or you won't be getting one (in my case/boutique). I dropped out accordingly.


----------



## Speedyracing (Aug 24, 2019)

I think Omega is doing it right asking for money upfront, maybe not full pop but at least half. This will weed out the flippers and speculators. How many people will drop off the list if the watch is selling for less on the grey after the release. People that are paying now want the watch and don't care of the value. Omega is basically saying put your money where your mouth is.

I wish Rolex did this, I was first at my Rolex AD when the new Subs were launched and inquired about a new Kermit. Which means nothing, they are hand picking who they choose to sell their watches too. 

I like the fact that Omega is doing it this way....you want a watch and inquired early on in the release....then you'll get one. Unlike Rolex, where you need a hope and a prayer to get the watch you want.

I always laughed at the people that said their done with Rolex and moving on to other brands. Funny cause now I'm starting to get it.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## mt_timepieces (Sep 11, 2018)

really like blue and white contrast!


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Mine is ordered at an AD. Deposit was 15% of the total, and if the watch doesn't arrive in good time (estimate is inside of 6 months at present) the deposit is refunded. They sold out their allocation in 24 hours, and no more are promised, although he said he does expect a second batch in 2022, He also ordered one for himself (apparently, Omega ADs accounted for a substantial number of this first batch, at a much lower discount than they would ordinarily get). 

All in all, a straightforward purchasing experience; no discounts, but a free NATO and a bottle of champagne on their dime at order pickup time. It looks like those who want one should get one, but I don't see Omega flooding the market and I also don't expect to see these at 40% of retail in the secondary market -- but who knows?


----------



## Speedyracing (Aug 24, 2019)

Kirkawall said:


> Mine is ordered at an AD. Deposit was 15% of the total, and if the watch doesn't arrive in good time (estimate is inside of 6 months at present) the deposit is refunded. They sold out their allocation in 24 hours, and no more are promised, although he said he does expect a second batch in 2022, He also ordered one for himself (apparently, Omega ADs accounted for a substantial number of this first batch, at a much lower discount than they would ordinarily get).
> 
> All in all, a straightforward purchasing experience; no discounts, but a free NATO and a bottle of champagne on their dime at order pickup time. It looks like those who want one should get one, but I don't see Omega flooding the market and I also don't expect to see these at 40% of retail in the secondary market -- but who knows?


What a refreshing buying experience compared to Rolex. You want a watch, and you'll get it in due time. I'm cool with waiting for a watch, 6 months...a year whatever.

Rolex on the other hand just sells you empty promises for hard to get pieces.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## THFCJohn (Mar 19, 2016)

I’m down on the list at the AD where I bought my Ultraman back in November 2018. Whilst in no way an investment junkie, I fully expect pre-owned values to quite easily surpass £20k (and possibly £25k) and stay there no matter how many watches Omega produces. They’ve created a bit of a ‘Rolex-esque’ monster with this edition.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2008)

Speedyracing said:


> What a refreshing buying experience compared to Rolex. You want a watch, and you'll get it in due time. I'm cool with waiting for a watch, 6 months...a year whatever.
> 
> Rolex on the other hand just sells you empty promises for hard to get pieces.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


That's no different to Rolex. You want a watch, you go on a waiting list and you'll get it in due time.
When the first Snoopys arrive people will be paying crazy money for them, same as they do for Rolexes.


----------



## Speedyracing (Aug 24, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> That's no different to Rolex. You want a watch, you go on a waiting list and you'll get it in due time.
> When the first Snoopys arrive people will be paying crazy money for them, same as they do for Rolexes.


Not so sure about that. Rolex waitlist don't even exist anymore nor will they even take your name if your a new customer.

And the first few Snoopys that hit the grey market will Comand a premium but it'll settle down real fast where watches will be selling around mrsp is my guess.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> That's no different to Rolex. You want a watch, you go on a waiting list and you'll get it in due time.
> When the first Snoopys arrive people will be paying crazy money for them, same as they do for Rolexes.


IDK about that. What's due time? The "due time" for the OP39 white/black I ordered shortly after they were announced seems to have expired with their discontinuation this September -- not that the RB ever followed up. Yeah, maybe the Snoopy waitlists will stretch into eternity like their Rolex counterparts, but history doesn't suggest that they will.

Sure, I'd prefer to stroll into my AD, spend some time chatting with the Snoopy on my wrist, then go home and agonize over all the reviews, forum discussions, etc., stretching out the pleasurable agony before taking the plunge -- but given the buzz and follow-on prices the previous-generation Snoopy saw, along with the anticipation and initial reception of this model, that was never going to happen. Hopefully the waits aren't too long, and those who order will receive in reasonable time -- and then when they're gone, they're gone.


----------



## premoon (Sep 22, 2010)

Speedyracing said:


> Not so sure about that. Rolex waitlist don't even exist anymore nor will they even take your name if your a new customer.
> 
> And the first few Snoopys that hit the grey market will Comand a premium but it'll settle down real fast where watches will be selling around mrsp is my guess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


This is exactly what I heard/read 5 years ago about the Snoopy 45th, and now to get one below eur20K is miracle..........


----------



## SA_Valencia (Jul 31, 2016)

I e-mailed every boutique in America to purchase and have been put on their waiting lists. The Los Angeles boutique has 10k names on it (so they said). Costa Mesa has 100 names. Bellagio in Las Vegas said the next batch won't come in until 2022 after the deposits have been filled. 

Looks like Omega has a winner here


----------



## Apoptosis (Dec 13, 2009)

10,000 names for one boutique wtf???


----------



## zephyrus17 (Apr 11, 2014)

Called my local boutique to get on the waiting list. I'm number 20+. However, close to 10k for this seems quite dear. Currently have the JLC Polaris Limited Edition, which is rather similar. Not sure if it's worth selling that for this Speedy.


----------



## Speedyracing (Aug 24, 2019)

premoon said:


> This is exactly what I heard/read 5 years ago about the Snoopy 45th, and now to get one below eur20K is miracle..........


The 45th Snoopy is a numbered limited edition of 2000. They will be making a lot more of this Snoopy, so the prices will never be that high for this Snoopy.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## hkginlax (Aug 29, 2010)

SA_Valencia said:


> I e-mailed every boutique in America to purchase and have been put on their waiting lists. The Los Angeles boutique has 10k names on it (so they said). Costa Mesa has 100 names. Bellagio in Las Vegas said the next batch won't come in until 2022 after the deposits have been filled.
> 
> Looks like Omega has a winner here


When I paid for mine at the South Coast Plaza OB on Oct 5th, they did say there were about 100 paid orders in their location. But they also said there were only hundreds ordered in US. BTW, they did say the whole US is on one big list, regardless which OB you went. So if LA said there were 10K on their list, I am not sure what list is that.


----------



## zephyrus17 (Apr 11, 2014)

Maybe that list is for those on Hodinkee that always comment, "I'll buy it, if it's 1 mm smaller", aka, never


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

zephyrus17 said:


> Maybe that list is for those on Hodinkee that always comment, "I'll buy it, if it's 1 mm smaller", aka, never


...while at the same time arguing that their preferred watche(s), of the same nominal measurement, really truly actually "wear like a 38mm / 39mm / 41mm." Never gets old.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

hkginlax said:


> When I put paid for mine at the South Coast Plaza OB on Oct 5th, they did say there were about 100 paid orders in their location. But they also said there were only hundreds ordered in US. BTW, they did say the whole US is on one big list, regardless which OB you went. So if LA said there were 10K on their list, I am not sure what list is that.


Again, there is more than one list. At the US flagship, there is a "list" for people with paid deposits. That closed after 4 days, and was open 3 weeks before the watch was announced. The people with no meat in the game are just on a "wait list". That is literally a reserve list for those who drop out with models ordered for the first allocation hitting in 2021 (as others have said, next major allocation will likely be 2022).

A lot of people claiming they're on the list just have their name on a piece of paper which isn't curated and has no worth, unfortunately. If they're on their AD list, I hope they're a preferred buyer because they won't be getting tons of stock.


----------



## Speedyracing (Aug 24, 2019)

Wow!

I don't think I've ever seen this much speculation and excitement around a watch in a long time. Omega must be loving it. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## SA_Valencia (Jul 31, 2016)

hkginlax said:


> When I paid for mine at the South Coast Plaza OB on Oct 5th, they did say there were about 100 paid orders in their location. But they also said there were only hundreds ordered in US. BTW, they did say the whole US is on one big list, regardless which OB you went. So if LA said there were 10K on their list, I am not sure what list is that.


I'm calling BS on LA's list too, unless they're referring to a nationwide list. St Louis, Atlanta, Torrance/Topanga all said their lists have less than 50 on them. So, I believe the stores are carrying their own lists. Others won't give me numbers on their lists though.


----------



## zephyrus17 (Apr 11, 2014)

I agree. There's 10,000 people queuing for this watch in one boutique? Not even Apple has that


----------



## watchbreather2 (Sep 20, 2016)

wow very nice love the cool snoopy on the watch alongside the sophistication of omega


----------



## ChronoKing (May 10, 2019)

Just love this watch. This or the Apollo 11? I think both are beautiful. My one criticism is they are priced the same but the 11 comes with a bracelet and this does not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonexsp (Mar 29, 2018)

This will be a huge release, Rolex will take note. Thats 10,000 at $9600 is $96m is sales that Omega will get from just this one release! Rolex would have been a large chunk of that had they had watches for sale


----------



## M.N.A (Sep 1, 2013)

yonexsp said:


> This will be a huge release, Rolex will take note. Thats 10,000 at $9600 is $96m is sales that Omega will get from just this one release! Rolex would have been a large chunk of that had they had watches for sale


Rolex watches are usually much more expensive than OMEGA (official retail) and all their sport steel models are sold out everywhere in the world at full retail price; you can hardly find one in store for the past 3 years with long waiting lists... In simple words Rolex entire line up is like OMEGA's Snoopy watch...


----------



## Reserve Commander (Oct 13, 2020)

I have put my name on the list, can't wait to get mine!


----------



## codybrown07 (Sep 15, 2017)

mykii said:


> Again, there is more than one list. At the US flagship, there is a "list" for people with paid deposits. That closed after 4 days, and was open 3 weeks before the watch was announced. The people with no meat in the game are just on a "wait list". That is literally a reserve list for those who drop out with models ordered for the first allocation hitting in 2021 (as others have said, next major allocation will likely be 2022).
> 
> A lot of people claiming they're on the list just have their name on a piece of paper which isn't curated and has no worth, unfortunately. If they're on their AD list, I hope they're a preferred buyer because they won't be getting tons of stock.


There are definitely multiple lists. I have had a deposit with the Omega boutique in Dallas since early this summer.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Monchrome offers their hands-on impressions:









Omega Speedmaster Silver Snoopy Award 50th Anniversary // Review


Celebrating the 50th anniversary of Apollo 13 and the Speedmaster's involvement, with the new Speedmaster Silver Snoopy Award 50th Anniversary.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Kirkawall said:


> Monchrome offers their hands-on impressions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting read. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## yonexsp (Mar 29, 2018)

That review makes me even more anxious to see this in the flesh


----------



## Speedyracing (Aug 24, 2019)

Question. I know the dial is silver but From the pics it looks pretty much white or am I wrong and it's a shade of silver?

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## gman589 (Oct 2, 2020)

From what is know, the dial is actually make from silver hence the Ag925!


----------



## hkginlax (Aug 29, 2010)

Speedyracing said:


> Question. I know the dial is silver but From the pics it looks pretty much white or am I wrong and it's a shade of silver?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


From what I read, it is a matte finish silver. I agree it does look like white in a lot of photos but that most likely was due to lighting condition.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Fratello writes "A blue panda basically, *with a silver (ag925) off-white dial* and blue sub dials."


----------



## hkginlax (Aug 29, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Fratello writes "A blue panda basically, *with a silver (ag925) off-white dial* and blue sub dials."


I think their hands-on report no longer has the white reference, just "The new Speedmaster Silver Snoopy Award has a beautiful silver dial, with blue sub-dials, and a blue ceramic bezel".









Hands-On: Omega Speedmaster Silver Snoopy Award 50th Review


It is #SpeedyTuesday, and here's our hands-on review of the Omega Speedmaster Silver Snoopy Award 50th Anniversary.




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## yonexsp (Mar 29, 2018)

Aside from reviewers, when will real life punters expect to see them in the wild, and how much do you think DSW will try to sell the 21st one for. I bet he lists to for $40k lol!!!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

hkginlax said:


> I think their hands-on report no longer has the white reference, just "The new Speedmaster Silver Snoopy Award has a beautiful silver dial, with blue sub-dials, and a blue ceramic bezel".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the link. Really difficult to see the dial colour from the videos. I hope it's silver as I was disappointed that they would paint Snoopy white.

My AD has told me Q1 next year. It'll be interesting to see all the pictures posted in a few weeks.


----------



## savio.79 (May 14, 2015)

Speedyracing said:


> Question. I know the dial is silver but From the pics it looks pretty much white or am I wrong and it's a shade of silver?





hkginlax said:


> From what I read, it is a matte finish silver. I agree it does look like white in a lot of photos but that most likely was due to lighting condition.


Hey, it seems that someone here doesn't know what color silver is.
Guys, silver is white, it does not reflect light like steel does.
Look here: I placed my steel seamaster on a silver plate.
And yes, silver is white (sort of)
(Indoor picture with natural light)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

savio.79 said:


> Hey, it seems that someone here doesn't know what color silver is.
> Guys, silver is white, it does not reflect light like steel does.
> Look here: I placed my steel seamaster on a silver plate.
> And yes, silver is white (sort of)
> ...


Interesting, I hadn't thought about that characteristic of silver. So looking forward to seeing this in person.


----------



## hkginlax (Aug 29, 2010)

savio.79 said:


> Hey, it seems that someone here doesn't know what color silver is.
> Guys, silver is white, it does not reflect light like steel does.
> Look here: I placed my steel seamaster on a silver plate.
> And yes, silver is white (sort of)
> ...


Since none of us had seen the watch in person, I guess that is no point to debate the color of the dial.

However, I am very much enjoying the creative logic of proofing bright silver is white by comparing silver with stainless steel. Now I know exactly why I cannot proof navy is black because I have been comparing navy with black. I should have comparing navy with baby blue instead. Since navy is a much darker shade of blue, it must be black (sort of).

BTW, if silver is white, then mirrors must also be white since mirrors are just silver nitrated glass.


----------



## savio.79 (May 14, 2015)

hkginlax said:


> Since none of us had seen the watch in person, I guess that is no point to debate the color of the dial.
> 
> However, I am very much enjoying the creative logic of proofing bright silver is white by comparing silver with stainless steel. Now I know exactly why I cannot proof navy is black because I have been comparing navy with black. I should have comparing navy with baby blue instead. Since navy is a much darker shade of blue, it must be black (sort of).
> 
> BTW, if silver is white, then mirrors must also be white since mirrors are just silver nitrated glass.


My dear friend, sarcasm is an art, but it seems that you are not at all an artist.
So you only waisted a good occasion to stay silent; instead you've talked and so... you've only demonstrated that you're rude and ignorant.
Are you saying that silver is not white just to joke about me and my opinion?
Well, I let you realise that it is not MY opinion.
Silver IS white; and it's A FACT, not my opinion.
Please see below, from Wikipedia (but you can search in any source of latest 4 or 5 millennium):

*Silver* is a chemical element with the symbol*Ag* (from the Latin argentum, derived from the Proto-Indo-European h₂erǵ: "shiny" or "white") and atomic number 47. A soft, *white*, lustrous transition metal, it exhibits the highest electrical conductivity, thermal conductivity, and reflectivity of any metal.
*_*

Obviously, it's not white as a paper sheet. Like gold: it is yellow, but not yellow as a lemon; or red gold is not like a red apple and rose gold is not like a pig ?
Even copper, you can say it's red or orange but it's not the same color of a Ducati or an orange ? fruit.

Secondary, I posted those pictures just to make clear how in photos silver is whiter than steel in the same image, just in response to someone who thought (or had the doubt) that the dial of this Snoopy 3 was painted in white.
Just to explain with an evidence how tricky it can be to the eye.
Please note that in every picture of this watch, the silver dial is photographed side by side to its steel case (yes, I'm being sarcastic) so I made the same.
If you can't find any utility in my post, you're not obligated to give it an answer. And if you feel so (obligated), please learn something before making stupid sarcastic argument!


----------



## Speedyracing (Aug 24, 2019)

Alright let's all agree to disagree on the colour of silver....lol

Onto more important things, I'm hearing the Snoopys will start hitting the OB in the next 2 weeks. Anyone have confirmation on this from their OB?

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa ZC (Jul 23, 2014)

how do you guys feel that it says "anniversary" in the dial... would have been better a clean snoopy sub dial and somer eference on the back?


----------



## Rafa ZC (Jul 23, 2014)

not sure that will bug me or not.. guess I need to see it in the flesh


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Rafa ZC said:


> how do you guys feel that it says "anniversary" in the dial... would have been better a clean snoopy sub dial and somer eference on the back?


I'm not crazy about it, would have preferred the clean dial and the anniversary text elsewhere, but I doubt I'll notice it on the wrist.


----------



## Rafa ZC (Jul 23, 2014)

Kirkawall said:


> I'm not crazy about it, would have preferred the clean dial and the anniversary text elsewhere, but I doubt I'll notice it on the wrist.


Agree with you... final verdict would be when I have it on the wrist 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crow1962 (Mar 3, 2009)

Rafa ZC said:


> how do you guys feel that it says "anniversary" in the dial... would have been better a clean snoopy sub dial and somer eference on the back?


I guess by adding the 50th Anniversary people can relate to which important date Omega is referring to, I think...


----------



## Rafa ZC (Jul 23, 2014)

Crow1962 said:


> I guess by adding the 50th Anniversary people can relate to which important date Omega is referring to, I think...


Yup.... but on the dial? Not sure is too much in your face versus case back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2020)

Anyone able to find one yet? My local dealer said they won't see them until next year.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone able to find one yet? My local dealer said they won't see them until next year.


I heard the same from my AD; looks like boutiques will be getting the soon and then ADs Q1 in 2021.


----------



## Rafa ZC (Jul 23, 2014)

rjohnson56 said:


> I heard the same from my AD; looks like boutiques will be getting the soon and then ADs Q1 in 2021.


anybody heard if there is a maximuk production?


----------



## Rafa ZC (Jul 23, 2014)

Rafa ZC said:


> anybody heard if there is a maximuk production?


or if they will still be available after ... 2022?


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2020)

rjohnson56 said:


> I heard the same from my AD; looks like boutiques will be getting the soon and then ADs Q1 in 2021.


I just looked again I don't have any boutiques in my state. Only 3 retailers and 2 are over an hour away.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Interesting titbit from Robert Jan Broer of Fratello watches and Speedy Tuesday fame.










At 5000 pieces that's more than £41,000,000 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa ZC (Jul 23, 2014)

well... probably when he says even more refers to A LOT MORE.... more than 5,000 have been limited editions in the past of Omega.... I think they will run this for 2 years according to deman and then stop....

what you guys thinnk?


----------



## Rafa ZC (Jul 23, 2014)

wasnt the latest 007 seamster LE only 7007 watches


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Rafa ZC said:


> wasnt the latest 007 seamster LE only 7007 watches


Yep and according to boutique sources over 30,000 enquiries since it sold out. Makes sense why they've made a shift to the NTTD being a regular watch but with a slightly controlled production. They seem to trickle into the market which I guess helps keep the interest and demand up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Token19 (May 20, 2016)

Rafa ZC said:


> wasnt the latest 007 seamster LE only 7007 watches


Yep, spectre LE has 2 versions, the Seamaster 300 was 7,007 and trades above retail, the other one was like 15k pieces and didn't do as well.


----------



## Rafa ZC (Jul 23, 2014)

Token19 said:


> Yep, spectre LE has 2 versions, the Seamaster 300 was 7,007 and trades above retail, the other one was like 15k pieces and didn't do as well.


so following that logic there should be at least 15K of a non limited ?


----------



## Rafa ZC (Jul 23, 2014)

solesman said:


> Yep and according to boutique sources over 30,000 enquiries since it sold out. Makes sense why they've made a shift to the NTTD being a regular watch but with a slightly controlled production. They seem to trickle into the market which I guess helps keep the interest and demand up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


indeed... that sounds the right straetgy........ and we will never know how many reallty were make


----------



## Rafa ZC (Jul 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I just looked again I don't have any boutiques in my state. Only 3 retailers and 2 are over an hour away.


tough!


----------



## neil92 (Sep 22, 2019)

I was told there's a waiting long list from day 1, not sure how that happens, but I get serious Rolex vibes(not in a good way). But I do really want to see that caseback in person.


----------



## Rafa ZC (Jul 23, 2014)

neil92 said:


> I was told there's a waiting long list from day 1, not sure how that happens, but I get serious Rolex vibes(not in a good way). But I do really want to see that caseback in person.


yes... after I pulled the trigger.. I am not sure as well if I would like the text 50th anniversay on the dial.. would have to see...
I am inn the waiting list in ADs but only one says they will only put in list if you put sa 1K deposit.... weird the difference inn trestment from different ADs in the same city


----------



## txhiaj007 (Mar 14, 2018)

Love the color combination of the snoopy. I dont know anything about the speedy, but does anybody think omega will release a regular speedy with this color combination and a white dial in place of the silver dial in the future?


----------



## Rafa ZC (Jul 23, 2014)

the combo is nnice and on trend.. dont think will come as a mainn product but parr of limited editions.. or more special watches... soemthing maybne in the linne of dark side of the moon


----------



## savio.79 (May 14, 2015)

This one, blue, is really beautiful.


----------



## yonexsp (Mar 29, 2018)

Are there any in the wild yet?


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

yonexsp said:


> Are there any in the wild yet?


Fratello watches guy has one. But that was likely a gift from Omega, or a special allocation. Otherwise, no.


----------



## hkginlax (Aug 29, 2010)

mykii said:


> Fratello watches guy has one. But that was likely a gift from Omega, or a special allocation. Otherwise, no.


His unit marked "NOT FOR SALE" at the back (where the S/N normally is), so I will guess that was also a loaner demo. Can't wait for Omega to actually ship the real thing, also wondering how long will it take to get to my term.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

hkginlax said:


> His unit marked "NOT FOR SALE" at the back (where the S/N normally is), so I will guess that was also a loaner demo. Can't wait for Omega to actually ship the real thing, also wondering how to long will it take to get to my term.


Interesting, must have missed that. He's shared seemingly a lot more pics in the private Facebook group so presumed he got to keep it. Suppose this wasn't the case after all, as a NFS inscription is definitely not going to be released permanently into the wild.


----------



## yonexsp (Mar 29, 2018)

with that NFS on the back, that would make that watch extremely collectible eventually


----------



## neil92 (Sep 22, 2019)

Has anyone heard from ADs what the timeline is? I'm not sure if I'm being fed the Rolex lie(stick your name on the waiting list, when we both know theres no chance you will ever see this GMT Master). Is it realistic to expect to pick one up within the next 6 months?


----------



## Atone (Apr 20, 2015)

I like the blue!


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

neil92 said:


> Has anyone heard from ADs what the timeline is? I'm not sure if I'm being fed the Rolex lie(stick your name on the waiting list, when we both know theres no chance you will ever see this GMT Master). Is it realistic to expect to pick one up within the next 6 months?


My AD receipt for the Snoopy Award includes a date range of 60 - 180 days from October 2020 -- which IIRC was the best info they had at the time. Looking like closer to 6 - 9 months now given the recent surge of cases in Switzerland and everywhere more recently.

If it gets beyond that, I may pull the plug.


----------



## neil92 (Sep 22, 2019)

Kirkawall said:


> My AD receipt for the Snoopy Award includes a date range of 60 - 180 days from October 2020 -- which IIRC was the best info they had at the time. Looking like closer to 6 - 9 months now given the recent surge of cases in Switzerland and everywhere more recently.
> 
> If it gets beyond that, I may pull the plug.


Interesting. I'm looking for a wedding watch and I love everything about this but it may not be a runner ultimately. My AD is closed so I can't even get in touch


----------



## hkginlax (Aug 29, 2010)

More review with great detail photos if anyone interested.









Hands-on Review: Omega Speedmaster Silver Snoopy Award 50th Anniversary


Our review of the new Omega Speedmaster Snoopy (ref. 310.32.42.50.02.001). The price of the Speedmaster Silver Snoopy Award 50th Anniversary is €9700




www.timeandwatches.com


----------



## MattFra22 (Aug 12, 2019)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Cool as hell but unfortunately not $10k cool. Unless we're talking discounts which is unlikely


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## trinita (Jan 16, 2013)

[QUOTE = "hkginlax, message: 52649168, membre: 81356"]
Plus d'examen avec de superbes photos détaillées si quelqu'un est intéressé.

[URL unfurl = "true"] Hands-on Review: Omega Speedmaster Silver Snoopy Award 50th Anniversary [/ URL]
[/CITATION]

thank, help me to wait my order, delivery end of december


----------



## hkginlax (Aug 29, 2010)

New YouTube video, which shows the watch in a few different light conditions. I think some of us were concerning the shades of blue. This might provide some idea.


----------



## FondOfWatches (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi mates, do we know if the latest standard steel bracelet for the speedy pro (ref 1958/957) will fit this new Snoopy case?
It seems that the bracelet of the Apollo 11th 50th anniversary is a good fit, but is less common by far... Cheers


----------



## Apoptosis (Dec 13, 2009)

This thread is pretty dead. Has nobody received theirs yet? (silly question I guess - would be posts if so!) I vaguely remember something about a November '20 being trickling in date?


----------



## premoon (Sep 22, 2010)

Production has been impacted by Kung-Flu 19, so we cannot expect to see this beauty landing in OB before couple of months...even probably May/June........this added to the probable Daytona Game Omega's intention to play, so we are going to 18 months delay, same as for the Apollo 17 45th Anniversary.
But for sure, the few pieces landing in OB, wont be on display, as they are already booked for people seating in a HUGE waiting list.......


----------



## KingKitega (Jul 3, 2017)

Spoke to the Trafford OB today and they said they've not even seen one yet (or the new moonwatch). Said only the main London Omega boutique had received any Snoopys so far in the UK.

Is this what others have experienced?

Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

KingKitega said:


> Spoke to the Trafford OB today and they said they've not even seen one yet (or the new moonwatch). Said only the main London Omega boutique had received any Snoopys so far in the UK.
> 
> Is this what others have experienced?
> 
> Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


I am on the list at the TC Boutique as well.

The London boutiques are corporate owned and will be getting priority. The Trafford Centre outlet is a franchised boutique so ranks second ahead of your regular AD's

A lucky punter has reported a pickup from a London OB today on the Omega Forum. I am aware of one other London pickup reported on a forum. Of course there may be a few picked up by VIP's with no interest in watch forums.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

What's the haps guys?


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

So I got the call today and one of these beauties has been 'allocated to me'. I have to wait a couple of weeks to arrange collection but can't wait! 

Sent from my SM-T875 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful. Really wish I tried to have my AD get me one. Now I’m sure it’s next to impossible


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

ataripower said:


> So I got the call today and one of these beauties has been 'allocated to me'. I have to wait a couple of weeks to arrange collection but can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T875 using Tapatalk


Still waiting for my call...not holding my breath


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey all,
Delighted to pick up my lovely new watch today from an OB in London. One of only 30 pieces to arrive in the UK so far, just last month. I know there are loads of pictures online and I've probably seen them all but you really do have to see this watch live to appreciate how nice it is. The depth and details is superb. I was instantly impressed when I finally got to see it. I thought I'd let some more pictures do the talking.

Thanks for looking. I'm one happy Speedy collector today 

20210309_133955 by ataripower, on Flickr

20210309_134004 by ataripower, on Flickr

20210309_134527 by ataripower, on Flickr

20210309_134644 by ataripower, on Flickr

20210309_134805 by ataripower, on Flickr

20210309_134435 by ataripower, on Flickr

20210309_134358 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

ataripower said:


> Hey all,
> Delighted to pick up my lovely new watch today from an OB in London. One of only 30 pieces to arrive in the UK so far, just last month. I know there are loads of pictures online and I've probably seen them all but you really do have to see this watch live to appreciate how nice it is. The depth and details is superb. I was instantly impressed when I finally got to see it. I thought I'd let some more pictures do the talking.
> 
> Thanks for looking. I'm one happy Speedy collector today
> ...


Congrats! Jealous


----------



## KingKitega (Jul 3, 2017)

Excellent pick up and thanks for sharing! I'm glad it's (slowly) coming through. Still waiting for mine from the Trafford Centre OB but not expecting anything still for a while.

Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

ataripower said:


> Hey all,
> Delighted to pick up my lovely new watch today from an OB in London. One of only 30 pieces to arrive in the UK so far, just last month. I know there are loads of pictures online and I've probably seen them all but you really do have to see this watch live to appreciate how nice it is. The depth and details is superb. I was instantly impressed when I finally got to see it. I thought I'd let some more pictures do the talking.
> 
> Thanks for looking. I'm one happy Speedy collector today
> ...


Congratulations on your new Speedy!! Wear it, and enjoy it, in good health.

René


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Nothing new here but a quick read from Bloomberg News on the NASA Speedmaster story with some nice photos:

Bloomberg

180


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

ataripower said:


> Hey all,
> Delighted to pick up my lovely new watch today from an OB in London. One of only 30 pieces to arrive in the UK so far, just last month. I know there are loads of pictures online and I've probably seen them all but you really do have to see this watch live to appreciate how nice it is. The depth and details is superb. I was instantly impressed when I finally got to see it. I thought I'd let some more pictures do the talking.
> 
> Thanks for looking. I'm one happy Speedy collector today
> ...


The watch looks stunning . Congrats


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow that is incredibly good looking, congrats!


----------



## Wrist_Watcher (Oct 17, 2012)

Awesome watch! Wish I could score one.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ataripower said:


> Hey all,
> Delighted to pick up my lovely new watch today from an OB in London. One of only 30 pieces to arrive in the UK so far, just last month. I know there are loads of pictures online and I've probably seen them all but you really do have to see this watch live to appreciate how nice it is. The depth and details is superb. I was instantly impressed when I finally got to see it. I thought I'd let some more pictures do the talking.
> 
> Thanks for looking. I'm one happy Speedy collector today
> ...


Congrats. Really looking forward to getting one in due course.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

ataripower said:


> Hey all,
> Delighted to pick up my lovely new watch today from an OB in London. One of only 30 pieces to arrive in the UK so far, just last month. I know there are loads of pictures online and I've probably seen them all but you really do have to see this watch live to appreciate how nice it is. The depth and details is superb. I was instantly impressed when I finally got to see it. I thought I'd let some more pictures do the talking.
> 
> Thanks for looking. I'm one happy Speedy collector today
> ...


Simply breathtaking....congrats!


----------



## Apoptosis (Dec 13, 2009)

This thread is a slow moving one!

Has anyone been able to divine any interesting info out of Omega or their OB about production numbers or that kind of thing?


----------



## Apoptosis (Dec 13, 2009)

Mine arrived today! 
Absolutely lovely in person. Unfortunately mine arrived on what I can only assume is a children's sized strap and can only be buckled on the last hole which leaves no space for the strap to enter the keeper resulting in it poking out annoyingly. The sales guy has already ordered a longer strap for me to fix this. Those waiting on theirs still might want to check which size strap theirs is ordered with.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

Apoptosis said:


> Mine arrived today!
> Absolutely lovely in person. Unfortunately mine arrived on what I can only assume is a children's sized strap and can only be buckled on the last hole which leaves no space for the strap to enter the keeper resulting in it poking out annoyingly. The sales guy has already ordered a longer strap for me to fix this. Those waiting on theirs still might want to check which size strap theirs is ordered with.


Congrats! 
I adore this watch but at this point it's kind of a myth lol Since the announcement I've called all the ADs and Boutiques regularly and each one has about 100 people in line in front of me. I think it might be easier to get a Daytona haha


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

My local AD says no more are order-able and deposits refunded.


----------



## Apoptosis (Dec 13, 2009)

Refunding deposits! Thats a bit rough.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Apoptosis said:


> Refunding deposits! Thats a bit rough.


That's what she told me.


----------



## Apoptosis (Dec 13, 2009)

anonymousmoose said:


> That's what she told me.


Oh yeah, not doubting you. I just assumed, as did many i think, a limited production model might last longer than 12 months.


----------



## yonexsp (Mar 29, 2018)

anonymousmoose said:


> My local AD says no more are order-able and deposits refunded.


After 11 months I suspect I will get the call saying my deposit id being refunded. Any watches are only going to go to Greys or very VIP people. Omega lost my respect


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

yonexsp said:


> After 11 months I suspect I will get the call saying my deposit id being refunded. Any watches are only going to go to Greys or very VIP people. Omega lost my respect


Why would you lose your respect for Onega due to tha? Did you order directly from Omega, or is this an AD problem? Its a popular watch, sometimes not everyone who wants one can get those kind due to demand for exceeding production.


----------



## yonexsp (Mar 29, 2018)

JLittle said:


> Why would you lose your respect for Onega due to tha? Did you order directly from Omega, or is this an AD problem? Its a popular watch, sometimes not everyone who wants one can get those kind due to demand for exceeding production.


Quite a few on Chrono24 from dealers, so greys seem to be getting the scant few the are out in the wild.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

yonexsp said:


> Quite a few on Chrono24 from dealers, so greys seem to be getting the scant few the are out in the wild.


I get that I just don't quite get how its Omega's issue. Same thing with Rolex, the ADs are the problem, IMO. Though in both cases, even if the ADs felt they did everything they could not to sell to a flipper, they can't stop the practice. Supposedly Rolex ADs trys what they can to stop it but it obviously isn't working. There is someone selling a brand new Pepsi on this site asking 24K. One he just got from an AD. I've been waiting 8 months for one. Makes me sick.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

JLittle said:


> I get that I just don't quite get how its Omega's issue. Same thing with Rolex, the ADs are the problem, IMO. Though in both cases, even if the ADs felt they did everything they could not to sell to a flipper, they can't stop the practice. Supposedly Rolex ADs trys what they can to stop it but it obviously isn't working. There is someone selling a brand new Pepsi on this site asking 24K. One he just got from an AD. I've been waiting 8 months for one. Makes me sick.


Omega/Rolex are not Mom and Pop's Bakery down the street nor are the watches made with rare materials harvested deep in the depths of the Amazon. Now I'll give Omega a little grace because I'm not familiar with how time consuming the Snoopy is to make but Rolex gets no respect from me. Both are billion dollar companies that COULD crank out these watches


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Omega/Rolex are not Mom and Pop's Bakery down the street nor are the watches made with rare materials harvested deep in the depths of the Amazon. Now I'll give Omega a little grace because I'm not familiar with how time consuming the Snoopy is to make but Rolex gets no respect from me. Both are billion dollar companies that COULD crank out these watches


I get where you're coming from...especially when it comes to ROLEX.

On the other hand, I think it's a little too early to tell if OMEGA or, more accurately, their ADs are starting to play the ROLEX game.

If it proves true, and the OMEGA ADs are playing these games, I'll be the first in line to kick them to the curb (Are the kids still using that expression?). Just like I did with ROLEX.

In my very humble opinion, ROLEX might not be directly responsible for all the shenanigans, but they definitely have the power to put a stop to it...they just choose to turn a blind eye while pretending to take action.

Here's hoping OMEGA have more class than that.

And in case anyone thinks this is sour grapes, I was offered an _Explorer_ by the AD who knew I loved the watch and was in the market, but I turned it down because of my _huge _disappointment in ROLEX. I chose to buy a _'57 Railmaster Reissue _instead, and I couldn't be happier with my decision. And just this past weekend I was told that if I wanted a date Sub I'd have to wait at least 6 months, but they could get me one. No thanks!

René


----------



## HorologAli (Aug 8, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

HorologAli said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just rubbing it in? Been waiting a long time and doubt I ever get the call for it.

Anyway, happy for you dude. Looks great!


----------



## HorologAli (Aug 8, 2021)

JLittle said:


> Just rubbing it in? Been waiting a long time and doubt I ever get the call for it.
> 
> Anyway, happy for you dude. Looks great!


Lol thanks man. I like it but I also never expected how much more it's worth now. I thought it might've gone up $3,000-$5,000 when I got it but these new prices are kinda nuts and it makes we wanna sell it and get something I covet more, perhaps a gold sub. Torn tbh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HorologAli (Aug 8, 2021)

JLittle said:


> Just rubbing it in? Been waiting a long time and doubt I ever get the call for it.
> 
> Anyway, happy for you dude. Looks great!


Not saying I'm a flipper but man I never anticipated this. It's insane.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

HorologAli said:


> Lol thanks man. I like it but I also never expected how much more it's worth now. I thought it might've gone up $3,000-$5,000 when I got it but these new prices are kinda nuts and it makes we wanna sell it and get something I covet more, perhaps a gold sub. Torn tbh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd never let it go, but that's me. You do you. With that money, you could get a Lange 1, a true work of art.


----------



## HorologAli (Aug 8, 2021)

JLittle said:


> I'd never let it go, but that's me. You do you. With that money, you could get a Lange 1, a true work of art.


That's what I mean. Flippers are guys looking to make a few thousand bucks but what's happened here can turn a lot of collectors into one time flippers lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

First, someone advertises that they are selling a brand new Pepsi they got the call for and now, perhaps, someone is doing that with the Silver Snoopy. Been waiting for a long time for both to keep.

Frustrating


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

HorologAli said:


> That's what I mean. Flippers are guys looking to make a few thousand bucks but what's happened here can turn a lot of collectors into one time flippers lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like hitting the lottery


----------



## HorologAli (Aug 8, 2021)

JLittle said:


> First, someone advertises that they are selling a brand new Pepsi they got the call for and now, perhaps, someone is doing that with the Silver Snoopy. Been waiting for a long time for both to keep.
> 
> Frustrating


It's frustrating for me as well because I really like the timepiece but all of a sudden a new world of magnificent timepieces opened up to me. I dunno maybe ill just keep it and not disrespect the process.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

HorologAli said:


> It's frustrating for me as well because I really like the timepiece but all of a sudden a new world of magnificent timepieces opened up to me. I dunno maybe ill just keep it and not disrespect the process.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you do you man. don't let my frustration steer you in a direction you don't want to go.

and honestly, if I were you, I'd be giddy, not frustrated.


----------



## HorologAli (Aug 8, 2021)

JLittle said:


> you do you man. don't let my frustration steer you in a direction you don't want to go.
> 
> and honestly, if I were you, I'd be giddy, not frustrated.


I have an allocation coming in for it locally. If it goes through I'll message you and you can have it for msrp. The current one I got is from my AD in Hong Kong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NicoAlonso (Mar 9, 2009)

When it arrives, you should also order 3861 bracelet.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

HorologAli said:


> I have an allocation coming in for it locally. If it goes through I'll message you and you can have it for msrp. The current one I got is from my AD in Hong Kong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I appreciate the offer brother, but I just blew my watch cash on the Milgauss and Speedy. If I got the call, I'd have to do credit, which I'd do and pay off in a few months, but that'd be how I'd have to do it.


----------



## HorologAli (Aug 8, 2021)

NicoAlonso said:


> When it arrives, you should also order 3861 bracelet.


That's a sick bracelet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

HorologAli said:


> I have an allocation coming in for it locally. If it goes through I'll message you and you can have it for msrp. The current one I got is from my AD in Hong Kong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me and everyone in the thread haha


----------



## HorologAli (Aug 8, 2021)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Me and everyone in the thread haha
> View attachment 16067058


Lolll

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apoptosis (Dec 13, 2009)

NicoAlonso said:


> When it arrives, you should also order 3861 bracelet.


Ive ordered the bracelet through the omega boutique for mine. After seeing some images like this I've decided its probably nicer on the metal.
I do find it a little odd that the OB doesnt keep some in stock for their popular models.

i forgot i was wearing mine the other day and was doing up a ton of bolts on my kids new swing set with an impact driver. It survived fine and none of the little glass hands fell off the back!! (As you would hope they wouldn't!)
Grey prices on these are a little silly right now. I have zero intention of selling this one - i bought it because ive wanted a snoopy since i discovered they exist (and now kicking myself i didnt buy one of the first editions when i saw they kicking about for $9k AU (now about $40k AU)) but even then the new apparent value makes me uneasy to wear it much for fear or hurting the value. Even though its a keeper. Annoying!


----------

